# UK-M 2017 12 Week Transformation Challenge



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

*Start date: *Sunday 15th January 2017. Unless you PM'd me beforehand due to technical difficulties etc, *entry now closed*.

*End date:* Sunday 9th April 2017. *Please post your 'after' shots no later than **Sunday 16th April*. So that's a week to get them taken and posted up. Voting will start a day or two after all the results are in and formatted.

*Prizes*

*First Place*



*Strong Supplement Shop* - *APS MESOMORPH* (Pre-wo) *Assault Labs WILD THING* (Pre-wo) and *REDCON1 FADE OUT* (sleep supplement), as well as a StrongSupplementShop branded t-shirt and a shaker


*Protein Dynamix* - 1x box of DynaBars, 1x tub of Anytime, 1x t-shirt and a shaker bottle


*My Protein* - £150 voucher


*Second & Third*



*Strong Supplement Shop* - *Assault Labs WILD THING* (pre-wo), StrongSupplementShop branded t-shirt and a shaker.


*My Protein* - £150 voucher


*Entry Format*



Colour pictures only, no intentionally crappy zoom shots / filters you crafty buggers


Poses; relaxed front + tensed front, relaxed back + tensed back.


Before & after pics should ideally be taken in similar conditions & lighting for easy comparisons


Hold up a newspaper if possible, or a written note with your username & date


Along with your pics, please include your *height, weight and goal*


*Entrants*

*Ares*
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 195lb 
Goal: Cut




























*BestBefore1989*
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 232lb
Goal : Cut

View attachment 138473


View attachment 138474


View attachment 138475


*safc49*
Height: 6 foot
Weight: 210 lbs 
Goal: Cut

View attachment 138482


View attachment 138483


View attachment 138484


View attachment 138485


View attachment 138486


View attachment 138487


*CG88*
Height: 5' 7"
Weight: 178lbs
Goal: Cut

View attachment 138494


*mcrewe123*
Height: 6' 4"
Weight: 185lb
Goal: Bulk

View attachment 138495


View attachment 138496


View attachment 138497


View attachment 138498


*mrwright*
Height: 6 foot 
Weight: 227lb
Goal: Improve strength and cut an look sexy









*PumpingIain*
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 222lb
Goal: Cut

View attachment 138515


View attachment 138516


View attachment 138517


View attachment 138518


*JAtkinson*
Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 217lb
Goal: Actually look like I train!

View attachment 138520


View attachment 138521


View attachment 138522


View attachment 138523


*FFF*
Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 250lb
Goal: Remove my outer shell of Fat


View attachment 138587

View attachment 138585



View attachment 138586

View attachment 138589


Update pics are optional and like last time, you can use this thread to journal your training and progress if you want to! Decent prizes up for grabs this year but remember this is supposed to be for fun and inspire a bit of motivation, no need to be a cockle. Keep it positive and finally..


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

I won't be entering as it won't be fair to win my own prize (I jest).

Good luck err'body and I'll be confirming the StrongSupps prize bundle this week


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ares said:


> Dark sim, @Mingster, @Pscarb could someone make this a sticky please :thumbup1:


 Consider it done.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

Bulking soz. Jamaica in July :angry:

good luck everybody


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

todai said:


> Bulking soz. Jamaica in July :angry:
> 
> good luck everybody


 You can still enter, bulk or cut

You might save a few £ for Jamaica by winning the prizes


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

safc49 said:


> You can still enter, bulk or cut
> 
> You might save a few £ for Jamaica by winning the prizes


 I think the best change in condition I would look would be after a cut :thumb


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

In.

Do I get extra points if I have my Lil pecker out in pics


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jan to April is still bulking bro!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Jan to April is still bulking bro!


 I voted for March myself mate :lol:

Nothing to stop us having more than one a year though!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Should still be up for this. Hopefully will be back to good health soon!

Need to get as fat as possible before the 15th to make the weight loss easier!


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Irish Beast said:


> Should still be up for this. Hopefully will be back to good health soon!
> 
> Need to get as fat as possible before the 15th to make the weight loss easier!


 Great idea


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers. Also drink a ton of cheap fizzy booze so that the belly bloats like a beach ball. I will use any underhand tactic, and possibly a little bit of training!


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Training's overrated.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

faipdeooiad said:


> Training's overrated.


 Damn right, along with diet.

All you need is synthol and DNP!

P>S this is not serious anyone!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I start prep in a week so may enter lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I start prep in a week so may enter lol


 After the success of last year, are you doing another show then mate?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Can you add me in please :thumb


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm cutting now so add me in


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm in for this :thumb


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Maybe next time round, im injured and not ready to cripple myself to win this yet 

Good luck to others though


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

You don't need to ask to be added muscle friends, just chuck your pics in here before next Sunday :thumbup1:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> You don't need to ask to be added muscle friends, just chuck your pics in here before next Sunday :thumbup1:


 Do we have to put them in on Sunday, or can we do before?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Do we have to put them in on Sunday, or can we do before?


 Any time before Sunday night

I'll be putting mine up at the weekend.. HOPING they won't be the only ones here :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Any time before Sunday night
> 
> I'll be putting mine up at the weekend.. HOPING they won't be the only ones here :lol:


 My fat arse will be in here mate :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> Any time before Sunday night
> 
> I'll be putting mine up at the weekend.. HOPING they won't be the only ones here :lol:


 I am, to my shame, currently just over 42lbs heavier than I was at the end of last years cut and I have a holiday booked in May so I'll be taking photos this weekend and joining in.

I wont have Liam to coach me this year, but if I can get anywhere near as lean as I did last year Ill be very happy.


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

@BestBefore1989 I've just been reviewing your 12 Week Challenge pics from last May, you look like you dropped quite a few pounds in body fat however you look to have also retained and even put on some muscle.

I need to drop about 20 pounds in fat which is mainly from the belly, but I'm really concerned that I'll also lose a high percentage of the muscle. I'm now doing more cardio and taking in about 2200 Kcals per day ,which is low but I need to get the weight loss moving along, (50P/30C/20F).

I have accepted that if I intend to 'cut down' then I will lose some muscle while within this phase, however any tips on how to minimise the negative effects would be gratefully received, as it looks like you nailed it last year.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

PumpingIain said:


> @BestBefore1989 I've just been reviewing your 12 Week Challenge pics from last May, you look like you dropped quite a few pounds in body fat however you look to have also retained and even put on some muscle.
> 
> I need to drop about 20 pounds in fat which is mainly from the belly, but I'm really concerned that I'll also lose a high percentage of the muscle. I'm now doing more cardio and taking in about 2200 Kcals per day ,which is low but I need to get the weight loss moving along, (50P/30C/20F).
> 
> I have accepted that if I intend to 'cut down' then I will lose some muscle while within this phase, however *any tips on how to minimise the negative effects would be gratefully received*, as it looks like you nailed it last year.


 250mg of Test per week....


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

never-say-never said:


> 250mg of Test per week....


 Yeah I considered 500mg per week, however I'm 40 in 2 weeks and feel I'm too old for that path, also hypochondria may get the better of me.


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

PumpingIain said:


> Yeah I considered 500mg per week, however I'm 40 in 2 weeks and feel I'm too old for that path, also hypochondria may get the better of me.


 40 + is the best age for Test...

that's the time when your body starts producing less and less test anyway... so you would 100% benefit frm a low dosage of Test....

Have you heard of TRT?


----------



## never-say-never (Aug 17, 2015)

PumpingIain said:


> Yeah I considered 500mg per week, however I'm 40 in 2 weeks and feel I'm too old for that path, also hypochondria may get the better of me.


 Also, just to preserve muscle while you're on calorie deficit, you don't need 500mg of test... the low dosage of 250mg per week will be suffice...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

ill do it if @Skye666 can bring @missmartinez back to the board


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> ill do it if @Skye666 can bring @missmartinez back to the board


 unfinished business?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> unfinished business?


 anal is never complete mate


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Heavyassweights said:


> anal is never complete mate


 Until the day you met me.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PumpingIain said:


> @BestBefore1989 I've just been reviewing your 12 Week Challenge pics from last May, you look like you dropped quite a few pounds in body fat however you look to have also retained and even put on some muscle.
> 
> I need to drop about 20 pounds in fat which is mainly from the belly, but I'm really concerned that I'll also lose a high percentage of the muscle. I'm now doing more cardio and taking in about 2200 Kcals per day ,which is low but I need to get the weight loss moving along, (50P/30C/20F).
> 
> I have accepted that if I intend to 'cut down' then I will lose some muscle while within this phase, however any tips on how to minimise the negative effects would be gratefully received, as it looks like you nailed it last year.


 Thanks mate but looks can be deceptive, I defiantly lost both muscle strength and mass.

Without a doubt the best bit of advise I can give you is to find a coach that you trust and follow his/her advise.

I used Liam who IMO is a very good coach just ask @Keeks and @FelonE I am sure they will agree.

Seriously having someone else make your diet and training decisions makes the biggest difference.

I learned so much last year that I am going to try and go it alone this year, but I cant recommend him highly enough.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate but looks can be deceptive, I defiantly lost both muscle strength and mass.
> 
> Without a doubt the best bit of advise I can give you is to find a coach that you trust and follow his/her advise.
> 
> ...


 Yep, agree with both....Liam's an ace coach and getting a coach to take away the thinking and gain knowledge can be a very valuable tool.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

PumpingIain said:


> @BestBefore1989 I've just been reviewing your 12 Week Challenge pics from last May, you look like you dropped quite a few pounds in body fat however you look to have also retained and even put on some muscle.
> 
> I need to drop about 20 pounds in fat which is mainly from the belly, but I'm really concerned that I'll also lose a high percentage of the muscle. I'm now doing more cardio and taking in about 2200 Kcals per day ,which is low but I need to get the weight loss moving along, (50P/30C/20F).
> 
> I have accepted that if I intend to 'cut down' then I will lose some muscle while within this phase, however any tips on how to minimise the negative effects would be gratefully received, as it looks like you nailed it last year.


 As Is the answer to most questions on here......

Tren


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> ill do it if @Skye666 can bring @missmartinez back to the board


 How do u know she's not already


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> How do u know she's not already


 Shock! Drama! Intruige!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Shock! Drama! Intruige!


 Well we just never know on here do we. I mean I'm a man AND a dried up old hag, see anything is possible.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

If we could not fill this thread up with the usual baiting s**t, that'd be super


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Who is this Liam guy that's getting a lot of good reports?

And how much does he charge?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Donny dog said:


> Who is this Liam guy that's getting a lot of good reports?
> 
> And how much does he charge?


 Not sure he's still on the forum, but if he is you'll probably see him in the journal section


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Donny dog said:


> Who is this Liam guy that's getting a lot of good reports?
> 
> And how much does he charge?


 He is no longer a member on here. I don't know if he is taking on any new clients but I can ask him to drop you an email if you want.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> He is no longer a member on here. I don't know if he is taking on any new clients but I can ask him to drop you an email if you want.


 Yeah that would be sound mate.

i'll try and figure out how to use pm and send it over to you.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Haven't been gym for quite a while - going for a run in a bit after seeing these :lol:

Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 195lb 
Goal: Cut




























Urgh.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Ares, you appear to have Michael Jackson syndrome from the neck down.


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

@Ares well done for taking the plunge with the pics.

I took some tester photos the other day, the lighting made all my definition and size vanish, I looked rubbish. Might tan tonight and see if it improves matters.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

faipdeooiad said:


> Ares, you appear to have Michael Jackson syndrome from the neck down.


 Shame I don't have his legacy rights! But then again.. I don't have his (alleged) penchant for children which is a positive. Swings and roundabouts I guess. Probably not the best idiom to use there.. anyway moving on :lol:



PumpingIain said:


> @Ares well done for taking the plunge with the pics.
> 
> I took some tester photos the other day, the lighting made all my definition and size vanish, I looked rubbish. Might tan tonight and see if it improves matters.


 Aye, someone had to be the first mate. Looking bad can work in your favour though, this is a shape-up competition after all!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

BestBefore1989

I'm 54 and 5 ft 11 inches tall

Weight is 232 pounds

Goal : cut


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

6 foot

15 stone (210 lbs)

Cut (don't know how to get rid of the bloat though, when fully relaxed my belly is solid)

No drugs (yet anyway)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> After the success of last year, are you doing another show then mate?


 Yes mate my last show placing meant I qualified for the British Finals in June. Start my 20 week prep for it tomorrow


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate but looks can be deceptive, I defiantly lost both muscle strength and mass.
> 
> Without a doubt the best bit of advise I can give you is to find a coach that you trust and follow his/her advise.
> 
> ...


 Liam got my physique in the best shape it'd ever been. Was struggling with constantly second guessing myself so got Liam as a coach and placed top three in my first comp. Would definitely recommend


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Liam got my physique in the best shape it'd ever been. Was struggling with constantly second guessing myself so got Liam as a coach and placed top three in my first comp. Would definitely recommend


 give me a shout if you want to be top 2 x


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Last call lads

@GameofThrones, @Kill Kcal, @Irish Beast, @anaboliclove, @PumpingIain, @Will2309, @Bataz, @SILV3RBACK, @Fortis, @mr small, @ellisrimmer, @mrwright, @mcrewe123, @zyphy, @CG88


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Here goes.

Height 5'7

Weight 178lbs

Goal CUT

Even more motivated seeing these pics :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Even more motivated seeing these pics :lol:


 Good man, you're already in decent nick IMO!

Nice pants :redface:


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

84kg

6ft4

goal: bulk

using this as a self help log aswel, was 100kg but got diabetes and lost alot of weight so just started to get ontop of it. Also have a tramadol addiction and im using these 12 weeks To kick that aswel. New man in 12 weeks 

View attachment IMG_0543.JPG


View attachment IMG_0545.JPG


View attachment IMG_0546.JPG


View attachment IMG_0547.JPG


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Good man, you're already in decent nick IMO!
> 
> Nice pants :redface:


 Cheers mate, in a much better place this jan than last, hopefully a big 12 week push will have me half decent for the summer!

had to go for the pants, Sunday is washing day so thong was in the washer :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll go take some s**t pics now

Brb hunI xox


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

6 foot

103kg

Goal: improve strength and cut an look sexy


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

mcrewe123 said:


> 84kg
> 
> 6ft4
> 
> ...


 You get a like for the tattoos


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

faipdeooiad said:


> I won't be entering as it won't be fair to win my own prize (I jest).
> 
> Good luck err'body and I'll be confirming the StrongSupps prize bundle this week


 So what am I gonna win in this bundle then fappyladd


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

My turn, not too impressed with the pictures, looking so flat. Hoping for a big improvement in 12 weeks time, this should give me the required motivation to do whatever it takes.

Goal: Cut

Current Weight: 222 Lbs (15 Stone 12 lbs)

Height: 5 feet 11 inches

Age: 39 (40 in two weeks)

View attachment IMG_0960.JPG


View attachment IMG_0961.JPG


View attachment IMG_0962.PNG


View attachment IMG_0963.PNG


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

mrwright said:


> So what am I gonna win in this bundle then fappyladd


 Hoping to have a firm answer tomorrow night - I've referred it to HQ and with them being located in California, it'll probably be tomorrow night (hopefully)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> give me a shout if you want to be top 2 x


 Lol ya bumbaclart


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

mrwright said:


> 6 foot
> 
> 103kg
> 
> Goal: improve strength and cut an look sexy


 and to find a boxer short that fits.

x


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Height: 6ft 2
Weight: 15st 5lb 
Goal: Actually look like I train!


----------



## MJH15515 (Jan 14, 2017)

I used this thread as motivation last year when I started back training. Hopefully joining in this year will help me even more.

Apologies for the double post. Unable to post more than 2 pics at a time some reason.

5'11"

86Kg

Goal : Cut body fat, grow some legs.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry too many personal issues at the moment. Wanted to enter and good luck to everyone who has got in. O, sure there will be some impressive results


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> and to find a boxer short that fits.
> 
> x


 Easy access 

Xox


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Ares said:


> Last call lads
> 
> @GameofThrones, @Kill Kcal, @Irish Beast, @anaboliclove, @PumpingIain, @Will2309, @Bataz, @SILV3RBACK, @Fortis, @mr small, @ellisrimmer, @mrwright, @mcrewe123, @zyphy, @CG88


 time left?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I am, to my shame, currently just over 42lbs heavier than I was at the end of last years cut and I have a holiday booked in May so I'll be taking photos this weekend and joining in.
> 
> I wont have Liam to coach me this year, but if I can get anywhere near as lean as I did last year Ill be very happy.


 Bet you took the photo's from last year with a different date. :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Well we just never know on here do we. I mean I'm a man AND a dried up old hag, see anything is possible.


 That you are laddy, that you are.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

So today it begins!

Cardio and chest this morning then off to asda to get my weeks shopping.

Starting cycle aswel today

500mg test enth

300mg npp

400mg eq


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Finally got my arse in gear and trained today. Gym was absolutely packed with the new year crowd - but nobody really seemed to be doing anything? It was really weird. The racks were free though so I was happy. Did paused squats, worked up to 140. Overhead presses and finished with some weighted chins, felt good to be back although I probably won't be able to move tomorrow.



mcrewe123 said:


> So today it begins!
> 
> Cardio and chest this morning then off to asda to get my weeks shopping.
> 
> ...


 Misread that at first, seemed like you were getting the gear from Asda :lol:



ellisrimmer said:


> time left?


 Minus about 12 hours :lol: Thread's been up 2 weeks!

If you add them today though I don't think anyone would moan


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

mcrewe123 said:


> So today it begins!
> 
> Cardio and chest this morning then off to asda to get my weeks shopping.
> 
> ...


 This was my concern, was hoping for a level playing field.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

PumpingIain said:


> This was my concern, was hoping for a level playing field.


 Don't focus on that mate, I don't use either. You can still look massively different in 12 weeks without any Um Bongo :thumbup1:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Don't focus on that mate, I don't use either. You can still look massively different in 12 weeks without any Um Bongo :thumbup1:


 Nor me. Natty cutting FTW!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Bet you took the photo's from last year with a different date. :lol:


 :crying: I thought I didn't look quite so fat this year.

Going to be a slow start for me, I buggered my back dead lifting over the weekend so I can barely move let-alone workout


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Shopping and meal prep done last night, keeping things nice and simple this time round with diet. Push Session and some HIIT on the cards for tonight, hate training on a night time in my gym, too many mongs around carrying 5% bottles


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Well I've started off by eating aload of cake and shall continue the next few days

What's everyone running for thus?

I've got TM test and Tren ready!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :crying: I thought I didn't look quite so fat this year.
> 
> Going to be a slow start for me, I buggered my back dead lifting over the weekend so I can barely move let-alone workout


 Was just a jest mate, sure you'll smash it regardless. 

Good luck with your back mate, can be a bitch to fix sometimes. Do you know the specific issue?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Was just a jest mate, sure you'll smash it regardless.
> 
> Good luck with your back mate, can be a bitch to fix sometimes. Do you know the specific issue?


 No mate I think the damage Ive done is muscular rather than structural as it spasms every so often, so fingers crossed a week or so of rest and Ill be GTG.

Whats annoying is I cant see what I did wrong. I had videoed myself and my set up is ok, lower back appears to remain flat, I'm pulling with shins on the bar and shoulders in front of it, there is a fair weight on the bar but not approaching my 1RM. Just so dam annoying


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> No mate I think the damage Ive done is muscular rather than structural as it spasms every so often, so fingers crossed a week or so of rest and Ill be GTG.
> 
> Whats annoying is I cant see what I did wrong. I had videoed myself and my set up is ok, lower back appears to remain flat, I'm pulling with shins on the bar and shoulders in front of it, there is a fair weight on the bar but not approaching my 1RM. Just so dam annoying


 Probably your piriformis mate, pigeon stretch and get in there with a lacrosse ball. See how you go. Most likely cause.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Probably your piriformis mate, pigeon stretch and get in there with a lacrosse ball. See how you go. Most likely cause.


 thanks mate, feels more erectors than glutes but as they are all linked....

Ill have a go at some gentle streatching in a day or two. Hurts too much right now


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

First session of week done

Doing a little De load

so just did a few sets of bench up to about 75kg

Few sets of butterfly flies

And some tri pushdown

Then ate cake

CAKEE


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Got FA to do tonight so im going for a second session, then first jab... i really hate jabbing!


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

I've asked Ares to update the title thread, but we're going to be offering a few more prizes than I initially expected.

Just a quick one to say we'll be offering a few extra prizes than previously anticipated.

*First Prize:* *APS MESOMORPH* (Pre-wo) *Assault Labs WILD THING* (Pre-wo) and *REDCON1 FADE OUT* (sleep supplement), as well as a StrongSupplementShop branded t-shirt and a shaker.

*2nd & 3rd places* - *Assault Labs WILD THING* (pre-wo), StrongSupplementShop branded t-shirt and a shaker.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

faipdeooiad said:


> I've asked Ares to update the title thread, but we're going to be offering a few more prizes than I initially expected.


 Done and done :thumbup1:


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Ares said:


> Done and done :thumbup1:


 Top banana


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Trained abit later tonight, hammered arms.. going to write up a split for training tonight... im only training each muscle once per week.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Second time making this post. It says Your content will need to be approved by a moderator at the top of this. Im guessing it's because I am a new member?
I had permission from Ares to enter the comp on the 16th. I cant post or PM anyone but have sent a message using contact us to the admin.

5ft 11

250 lb's

Remove my outer shell of Fat


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

can one of the mods please approve posts by FFF - he's trying to get signed into the shape up but his posts keep being refused.

@Lorian @Pscarb


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

View attachment IMG_0868.JPG


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

mcrewe123 said:


> So today it begins!
> 
> Cardio and chest this morning then off to asda to get my weeks shopping.
> 
> ...


 Why npp rather than deca considering all others are long esters?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

How's it going gays? Skipped weights on Weds and went for a run instead, today I did some front squatting, weighted dips/pullups.

Eating my planned meals + a bit of extra crap here and there, will phase this out next week. Will weigh in on Sunday morning :thumbup1:


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

todai said:


> Why npp rather than deca considering all others are long esters?


 Just prefer npp mate, and im dropping the npp quicker than the other 2


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Legs this morning. Switched diet up as of Monday, giving carb cycling a bash, see how i get on. 3 lbs down so far

Squat - 8 / 6 / 5 / 5 / 5

Leg press - 6 / 5 /5 /5 / 5

Hamstring curl - 8 / 8 / 8 / 7 / 6

Leg extension - 10 / 10 / 8 / 8 / 8

calf raise 10 / 10 / 10 / 8 / 8


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Last session of deload week done

Feeling small weak n fat

Smash it and diet next week back to 4 days training an f**k it jab tren then too


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Just another post to add that whilst FFF's entry post has been agreed, he can't post anywehre and wants to start a journal. any chance of a mod flicking the switch? I've PM'd 2 mods and had sweet FA back


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hows everyones training going?

I trained legs today, iv trained them less than 5 times in my whole gym life.

no lie i leg pressed 80kg :lol:

shocking!!

part of my goal for this 12 weeks was to become tramadol free as im addicted to them. Iv been off them for a week now, some withdrawls have stopped.

still god flu like achy legs, headaches, and just really down and anxious... hoping things clear up in the next week.

Booked in to see a therapist next monday, wanted to give the cbt a go... anyone here tried it? Thoughts?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

mcrewe123 said:


> Hows everyones training going?
> 
> I trained legs today, iv trained them less than 5 times in my whole gym life.
> 
> ...


 Going good mate, i trained legs today aswell. I started carb cycling on Monday to mix diet up a bit, going nicely so far.

Good work on dropping the tramadol :thumb


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

CG88 said:


> Going good mate, i trained legs today aswell. I started carb cycling on Monday to mix diet up a bit, going nicely so far.
> 
> Good work on dropping the tramadol :thumb


 Fair play mate, im just keeping my diet simple and easy else i dont stick to it.

200g oats split morn and night

2 250g servings of turkey steaks both with rice and greens

1 220g steak with potatoes and greens

1 tin of tuna and rice

and what ever meal the familys having which is usually a home cooked good meal

3 scoops of beef protein throughout the day.

weights going up so its working lol.

you using any aas or natty?

I really need to get my leg strength up,

And thanks, hard stuff to come off. Got my eyes on the 12 week finish though and hopefully be in alot better shape and tramadol free


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

mcrewe123 said:


> Hows everyones training going?
> 
> I trained legs today, iv trained them less than 5 times in my whole gym life.
> 
> ...


 I'm like that with arms (and chest actually), just really cba :lol:

Training this week has been just messing about and testing the waters for working weights as I'd not trained for a while prior. Think I know what I'm working with next week now. Body has seemingly adapted to intermittent fasting again which is good, first couple of mornings were a real pain in the arse though.

CBT works if you let it/build a good relationship with your therapist. My first bout was great because I got on with the lady doing it (neighbour and family friend). Second time I tried it many years later in a different part of the country.. the guy was a helmet. Found his persona very irritating which totally detracted from what the sessions were all about, so I stopped going. It's definitely worth a try though mate IME.

Good going on ditching the Tramadol too


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

mcrewe123 said:


> Fair play mate, im just keeping my diet simple and easy else i dont stick to it.
> 
> 200g oats split morn and night
> 
> ...


 Looks good mate

Natty here mate, this 12 week I'm using to get as lean and possible, then at the end run a 15 week slow bulk on Test E


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

No training today, Football match this afternoon.

Peanut butter on toast for breakfast, /!; porridge with honey. Love high carb day [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=477f98f254133403a10b5f264f7731fe254876e252cedcae50203650ebd5e6dc[/IMG]

Quick progress pic:

View attachment IMG_8509.JPG


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

weighted in today at 234.4lbs and given that my goal is weight loss and that I weighted in at 232.4lbs last week its not been a good start.

On the plus side I went all day yesterday without taking any pain meds ( had to take them at night to sleep) so my back is slowly but surely on the mend.

I doubt I will be able to lift this week so I plan to see if I can get away with some cardio, most prob will try an exercise bike.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

My weight will be down. wont weigh until Monday anyway. Only been doing light cardio this week as I have a few injuries going on, the worst one (pinched never in neck and shoulder) seems to have healed up now, Taken all week. Broken toe, but that doesn't hurt anymore and damaged toe nail on big toe, half missing... walking disaster.

Have not trained for 12 months, hence the entry to this comp.So proper gym from Monday. Compound and complexes here we come. Going to smash the s**t out of myself to get back in shape and put the last 12 months behind me.

Going to start a journal on here.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ares said:


> I'm like that with arms (and chest actually), just really cba :lol:
> 
> Training this week has been just messing about and testing the waters for working weights as I'd not trained for a while prior. Think I know what I'm working with next week now. Body has seemingly adapted to intermittent fasting again which is good, first couple of mornings were a real pain in the arse though.
> 
> ...


 Yeah im not too keen on arms either tbh, because i cant get them to grow at all!

Yeah im open minded and want too eventually come off of sertraline so i reckon giving this a go should get me going in the right direction.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

faipdeooiad said:


> Just another post to add that whilst FFF's entry post has been agreed, he can't post anywehre and wants to start a journal. any chance of a mod flicking the switch? I've PM'd 2 mods and had sweet FA back


 I can post now...only took 5 days :thumb


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

FFF said:


> My weight will be down. wont weigh until Monday anyway. Only been doing light cardio this week as I have a few injuries going on, the worst one (pinched never in neck and shoulder) seems to have healed up now, Taken all week. Broken toe, but that doesn't hurt anymore and damaged toe nail on big toe, half missing... walking disaster.
> 
> Have not trained for 12 months, hence the entry to this comp.So proper gym from Monday. Compound and complexes here we come. Going to smash the s**t out of myself to get back in shape and put the last 12 months behind me.
> 
> Going to start a journal on here.


 Good luck mate.

What happened with your pinched nerve? I've had something similar last 12months myself. Is it all sorted now?


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

RexEverthing said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> What happened with your pinched nerve? I've had something similar last 12months myself. Is it all sorted now?


 No idea how I did it, woke up last Sunday with it. The pain was immense for a few days and settled down yesterday. But it's flared up again abit this evening. I just rest it as much as I can, elevate it when I can and stretch it out a few times a day. Hopefully it will fully go soon.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Weighed in at what I'll round up to 193 this morning which is ok considering. Time to ditch the choco!


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

CG88 said:


> No training today, Football match this afternoon.
> 
> Peanut butter on toast for breakfast, /!; porridge with honey. Love high carb day [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=477f98f254133403a10b5f264f7731fe254876e252cedcae50203650ebd5e6dc[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 @CG88 I see your goal has been set to cut, however to be fair you already look extremely lean, especially when compared to the majority of the guys taking place in this challenge.

I'm sure you cutting some more will have a positive effect, but isn't that just a bit easy seeing as your starting from such a good place?

I'm interested to understand how you intend to 'challenge' yourself as I'm sure most the guys here are faced with a hard 12 weeks ahead.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

PumpingIain said:


> @CG88 I see your goal has been set to cut, however to be fair you already look extremely lean, especially when compared to the majority of the guys taking place in this challenge.
> 
> I'm sure you cutting some more will have a positive effect, but isn't that just a bit easy seeing as your starting from such a good place?
> 
> I'm interested to understand how you intend to 'challenge' yourself as I'm sure most the guys here are faced with a hard 12 weeks ahead.


 My goal is to cut down as far as I can go in these 12 weeks so at the end I'm in a good position to start a bulk, and my first cycle mate.

Still carrying a fair bit of fat on my back in particular, also on my stomach and chest

In terms of poundage, I have no idea what weight I'll be when I feel lean enough to begin the bulk, so depending on how it goes, my goal may change from cut to bulk during the 12 weeks :lol:

Last year at this time I was very overweight, so I wanna be as lean as poss for the bulk in order to maximise benefits of my cycle and to avoid looking 'fat again'  pic below was pretty much a year ago to the day

Was 15+ stone at 5'7


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

PumpingIain said:


> @CG88 I see your goal has been set to cut, however to be fair you already look extremely lean, especially when compared to the majority of the guys taking place in this challenge.
> 
> I'm sure you cutting some more will have a positive effect, but isn't that just a bit easy seeing as your starting from such a good place?
> 
> I'm interested to understand how you intend to 'challenge' yourself as I'm sure most the guys here are faced with a hard 12 weeks ahead.


 As you lower your % though your body really starts to fight you on losing any more (so I've heard anyway.. I've not been lean since I was about 21 :lol: )

The larger you are, it should be 'easier' to cut the weight as there's more of it to lose, that's how I see it anyway.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PumpingIain said:


> @CG88 I see your goal has been set to cut, however to be fair you already look extremely lean, especially when compared to the majority of the guys taking place in this challenge.
> 
> I'm sure you cutting some more will have a positive effect, but isn't that just a bit easy seeing as your starting from such a good place?
> 
> I'm interested to understand how you intend to 'challenge' yourself as I'm sure most the guys here are faced with a hard 12 weeks ahead.


 Its the other way around mate, the fatter you are the easier it is to loose weight. CG88 has a hard challenge as you rightly say he is lean now so forcing his body to drop fat while holding onto muscle will be harder for him than for the rest of us


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> As your lower your % though your body really starts to fight you on losing any more (so I've heard anyway.. I've not been lean since I was about 21 :lol: )
> 
> The larger you are, it should be 'easier' to cut the weight as there's more of it to lose, that's how I see it anyway.


 ^^ This

I must learn to read to the end of the thread before postiing


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

ITT thread I've been called 'lean' for the first time ever :lol:

IMO still a good way for me to go before I'm lean TBH, should be there or there abouts in 11 weeks time if I keep diet in check


----------



## Will2309 (Jan 15, 2012)

Iam pulling out because Iam changing my training to accommodate more cardio as I have signed up to 2 endurance events in the summer.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

7lbs down, not that it really means anything in the first week. The bloat I always hold and my sensitivity to some foods means it will fall off quick for the first few weeks/month. Looking at a proper gym session later today.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Training this morning was OHP, on squats I did paused doubles and a set of 20 at the end. Finished off with some weighted pullups.

Fasted til 1 today, just had eggs, mushrooms and some jalapenos. Fillet for tea tonight :thumbup1:

Exhilarating stuff :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Training this morning was OHP, on squats I did paused doubles and a set of 20 at the end. Finished off with some weighted pullups.
> 
> Fasted til 1 today, just had *eggs, mushrooms and some jalapenos*. Fillet for tea tonight :thumbup1:
> 
> Exhilarating stuff :lol:


 More exhilarating than mine. Currently sat at desk eating gammon joint with brown rice :lol:


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Right i woke up this morning fine for about 10 mins then i got very anxious which i do suffer with anyway. But never to this scale, felt very bad with it all day, took 5mg diaz and it did nothing. Not sure if its the eq causing it or tramadol withdrawl. @Quackerz what you reckon mate you know about this stuff


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Ares said:


> Training this morning was OHP, on squats I did paused doubles and a set of 20 at the end. Finished off with some weighted pullups.
> 
> Fasted til 1 today, just had eggs, mushrooms and some jalapenos. Fillet for tea tonight :thumbup1:
> 
> Exhilarating stuff :lol:


 I can't even count to 20 when it comes to squats!


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Aborted gym session today due to neck and shoulder twinge back. I have 2 choices on this

1. Smash a session and hope it helps 
2. Do a session and make it worse

Getting fed up now. So just going to have to man up and go for option 1.

Diet simple for me at the moment, will constantly adjust each week.
This is what I had today
*1*
Vit c
Vit d3
Multi vit
Scoop of peptide
2 scoops of greens

*2*
x1 chicken and salad wrap

*3*
1 scoop of peptide
Pre workout
(Aborted session)

*4*
x4 High protein sausages
Sweet potato

*5*

225g of Skyr

x1 meringue
x1 apple

Really thrilling stuff :lol:


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

FFF said:


> Aborted gym session today due to neck and shoulder twinge back. I have 2 choices on this
> 
> 1. Smash a session and hope it helps
> 2. Do a session and make it worse
> ...


 I used to have a shoulder issue, also both my knees get sore.

I find a few sessions with a chiropractor works wonders, though the sessions are quite painful. Afterwards It feels like my joints have been oiled and feel amazing.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

PumpingIain said:


> I used to have a shoulder issue, also both my knees get sore.
> 
> I find a few sessions with a chiropractor works wonders, though the sessions are quite painful. Afterwards It feels like my joints have been oiled and feel amazing.


 Yeah, I was considering the Chiro route. its a trapped nerve, so in theory a good OH press session should help :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mcrewe123 said:


> Right i woke up this morning fine for about 10 mins then i got very anxious which i do suffer with anyway. But never to this scale, felt very bad with it all day, took 5mg diaz and it did nothing. Not sure if its the eq causing it or tramadol withdrawl. @Quackerz what you reckon mate you know about this stuff


 Firstly what Diaz was it and how much do you regularly use and if I remember it was 50mg tramadol per day? Or was that another thread?

Either way people always assume EQ for causing anxiety with no real basis for it, there are not even any animal studies that suggest a direct correlation between the two and there are no human studies I'm aware of period. Would love to see someone use vet grade EQ and claim this as that's something I have not seen. What lab are you using?

Regardless it could always just be another compound (traces of a 19-NOR, much more likely) or self induced anxiety from thinking you were using EQ to begin with, it's possible if the anxiety is bad, especially if you have previous drug use that this could also be a bout of psychosis due to what's outlined above. You'll never really know until you test the compound for sure though. Experiencing any lethargy or having bloods done?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> Firstly what Diaz was it and how much do you regularly use and if I remember it was 50mg tramadol per day? Or was that another thread?
> 
> Either way people always assume EQ for causing anxiety with no real basis for it, there are not even any animal studies that suggest a direct correlation between the two and there are no human studies I'm aware of period. Would love to see someone use vet grade EQ and claim this as that's something I have not seen. What lab are you using?
> 
> Regardless it could always just be another compound (traces of a 19-NOR, much more likely) or self induced anxiety from thinking you were using EQ to begin with, it's possible if the anxiety is bad, especially if you have previous drug use that this could also be a bout of psychosis due to what's outlined above. You'll never really know until you test the compound for sure though. Experiencing any lethargy or having bloods done?


 10mg actavis ones, just snap one in half.

I dont take them often just once every so often if i cant sleep usually. No i was taking 400-450mg per day.

Yeah iv read the same, but i do have an increase in anxiety, most probably the tramadol but i did see a member on here say when they used eq there anxiety was bad.. cant remember his name hes a big lad though. May have been chelsea?

well i am on npp aswel. Iv used eq before with no anxiety but i was on the tramadol then so different scenario.

no lethargy, was gonna have bloods done at week 6. Im running 0.5mg adex twice a week aswel


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mcrewe123 said:


> 10mg actavis ones, just snap one in half.
> 
> I dont take them often just once every so often if i cant sleep usually. *No i was taking 400-450mg per day*.
> 
> ...


 That pretty much sums it up, defiantly withdrawals, try not to use too much diaz, the withdrawals are worse, trust me..... It can last for anywhere up to a few months with long term usageage and high dosages as you have been using can effect this also. Your're best bet is to go to the doc and get a general SSRI such as Sertraline as your seretonin levels will have been depleted as a result of coming off the tramadol.

Personally I doubt it's the EQ mate, I have yet to see any factual evidence of it cause anxiety except personal accounts where people have stated using EQ from a UGL without even testing the compound prior. Unless I saw solid factual evidence I think it's a bit overhyped IMO, I don't really take anecdotal accounts as fact regarding something like this. As stated the anxiety is most likely caused by the seretonin depletion as a result of coming off the massive dose of tramadol you were on. I wouldn't take anecdotal experiences as fact. Best thing you could do is test the compound and your blood seretonin levels if you can pull that off at the doctors and go from there, they should just give you sertraline on the spot, they hand it out like sweets.

Hope that's useful to you mate.

Edit: What doses are you running also?


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> That pretty much sums it up, defiantly withdrawals, try not to use too much diaz, the withdrawals are worse, trust me..... It can last for anywhere up to a few months with long term usageage and high dosages as you have been using can effect this also. Your're best bet is to go to the doc and get a general SSRI such as Sertraline as your seretonin levels will have been depleted as a result of coming off the tramadol.
> 
> Personally I doubt it's the EQ mate, I have yet to see any factual evidence of it cause anxiety except personal accounts where people have stated using EQ from a UGL without even testing the compound prior. Unless I saw solid factual evidence I think it's a bit overhyped IMO, I don't really take anecdotal accounts as fact regarding something like this. As stated the anxiety is most likely caused by the seretonin depletion as a result of coming off the massive dose of tramadol you were on. I wouldn't take anecdotal experiences as fact. Best thing you could do is test the compound and your blood seretonin levels if you can pull that off at the doctors and go from there, they should just give you sertraline on the spot, they hand it out like sweets.
> 
> ...


 Yeah im hardly using the diaz. Im already on 100mg sertraline aswel, so i think your right it more than likely is the tramadol withdrawls causing the anxiety.. il crack on with the eq and try to get some bloods done. Im only using 400mg, i find that dose great for appetite.

yeah thats alot of help mate nice one


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mcrewe123 said:


> Yeah im hardly using the diaz. Im already on 100mg sertraline aswel, so i think your right it more than likely is the tramadol withdrawls causing the anxiety.. il crack on with the eq and try to get some bloods done. Im only using 400mg, i find that dose great for appetite.
> 
> yeah thats alot of help mate nice one


 I'm always fu**ing starving regardless of what I use, only deca has suppressed my appetite before, I always find 400mg a nice dose to run either way, people overdo EQ also IMO.

As for the sertraline how long have you been at that dose? Would be really good to explain how you feel to the GP, really good excuse to get blood work for the serotonin, just stress that you really feel you really need it to assess if this is the cause of the issue, I practically have to bully my doctor but always get what I want in the end, shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> I'm always fu**ing starving regardless of what I use, only deca has suppressed my appetite before, I always find 400mg a nice dose to run either way, people overdo EQ also IMO.
> 
> As for the sertraline how long have you been at that dose? Would be really good to explain how you feel to the GP, really good excuse to get blood work for the serotonin, just stress that you really feel you really need it to assess if this is the cause of the issue, I practically have to bully my doctor but always get what I want in the end, shouldn't be too hard.


 Yeah i struggle with appetite which is the reason i add in eq to a bulk. My appetite is insane on it. Around 6 months iv been on it now, il definitely go to my gp tomorrow and get them to give me a blood test. No doubt theyll give me some lectures about tramadol and not tapering off.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

How's everyone getting on this week?

Missed the gym this morning, early meeting at work so couldn't get. My lass at work tonight so house bound with the little one, just done an insanity workout to get a bit cardio in (inb4 ***)

Felt like a fu**ing loon jumping round the living room, but f**k me did I sweat.

Diet going good, enjoying carb cycling, no carb days are a bit of a pain in the arse but high carb days feel like cheat days :lol:

5lbs down since starting.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Going to put a routine together tomorrow for a 1 armed bandit and take it from there  suffering again with my neck and shoulder.

Sons Birthday today so obliged with a pizza 1184 cals worth. Knew I was having it, so adjusted for it and only consumed 1 other meal, took me to around 1600 cals for the day.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Did 30mins soft tissue work, deadlifts and pendlays this morning.

I've basically forgotten how to do deads, not done them for about 4 months.. it was pretty bad :lol: Couldn't remember my footing, kept pulling chest up too high or not enough, blah. May do them twice a week from now until I get the pattern back. Rows were spot on. Not a lot else to report, food-wise doing much better than last week but still not 100% committed yet, need to pull my finger out.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Pull this morning.

Deadlift 5 / 5 / 5 / 5 / 5

Bent Over Row 8 / 6 / 6 / 5 / 5

Seated Cable Row 10 / 10 / 8 / 8 / 8

Lat Pulldown 10 / 10 / 9 / 8 / 8

EZ Bar Curl 10 / 10 / 9 / 9 / 8

Low carb day today, 150g carb 175g protein 50g fat


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Down 2 or 3kg so farr


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Haven't weighed myself but feel I've put on :icon_frown: don't feel as bloated though

As for lifting, not much to talk about either. Tried deads and squats and going to give up on them now as with a very light weight my lower back is feeling it

Years ago a chiropractor advised me to stop dead lifting with my back not in the greatest condition but its one of my favourite lifts until my back gives up again, so fcuk em, that's me done with them and squats (although might get away with keeping squats light but would probably get pissed off with that)

Keep up the good work lads :thumbup1:


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Ares said:


> , *food-wise doing much better than last week but still not 100% committed yet, need to pull my finger out. *


 I always find that when you first start it's best to adjust constantly, you'll know as soon as you're ready to go 100% strict.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

safc49 said:


> Haven't weighed myself but feel I've put on :icon_frown: don't feel as bloated though


 I suffer from alot of bloating, which does cause me problems. It's mostly about cutting things out of my diet, which I do most of the time but every now and then I just eat what I want. I pile it on fast and it drops off very quickly as well.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Meant to be legs today, however getting chest tattooed today so gonna push instead, then legs tomorrow

Don't fancy pushing weight when my chest is tight and scabby tomorrow :lol:

Probs stick to cardio after legs for a few days


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

A few days off work so a few lie ins! Only been awake an hour or so!

Still getting proper knackered and lethargic tho no idea why

Shoulders and arms today an some rowing for cardio gonna focus on my 500m time as a target for cardio

Nearly took out some stupid woman last time I did it walked right behind me while I was rowing n got elbowed in the leg for her trouble

Didn't even stop to look or say anything fu**ing idiotaa


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

CG88 said:


> Meant to be legs today, however getting chest tattooed today so gonna push instead, then legs tomorrow
> 
> Don't fancy pushing weight when my chest is tight and scabby tomorrow :lol:
> 
> Probs stick to cardio after legs for a few days


 What you getting tattooed?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

safc49 said:


> What you getting tattooed?


 I'm getting the other half of my chest done mate, my daughters middle name is rose hence the rose I already have, the other side I'm getting a pocket watch with her time of birth, then the 2 pieces joined together


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

What ai does everyone prefer? Im on adex atm but only started it this week .5mg twice per week on 600mg test e.

im absoloutely knackered all the time and i feel like this when my estro is high.

i dont want to keep bumping up the arimidex dose incase i crash it which iv done before and it was not fun!

So is aromisin better than adex? Or what would people suggest doing?

Edit:

i get the same effects on anything over 150ng test pw. I feel great on that dose, would that suggest i aromitize easily?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

So good push session this morning, gym was packed though, never train through the days cos of work, probably avoid training through the day again, too many mongs about for my liking :lol:

Last push session for a bit while I heal up

View attachment IMG_8560.PNG


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

mcrewe123 said:


> What ai does everyone prefer? Im on adex atm but only started it this week .5mg twice per week on 600mg test e.
> 
> im absoloutely knackered all the time and i feel like this when my estro is high.
> 
> ...


 I could be wrong as it's a long time since I read up on this stuff....but I think it's too soon for the adex to have any affect


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

CG88 said:


> So good push session this morning, gym was packed though, never train through the days cos of work, probably avoid training through the day again, too many mongs about for my liking :lol:
> 
> Last push session for a bit while I heal up
> 
> View attachment 138748


 Is this a homage to Trump? Getting the doomsday clock on your chest


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

FFF said:


> Is this a homage to Trump? Getting the doomsday clock on your chest


 That's exactly what it is mate!

Haha no, my daughter was born at exactly 6 o clock


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

FFF said:


> I always find that when you first start it's best to adjust constantly, you'll know as soon as you're ready to go 100% strict.


 Yeah definitely, changing too much at once doesn't work for me. I've had two spot-on days now though so I think.. I'm back into the swing :thumbup1:



CG88 said:


> So good push session this morning, gym was packed though, never train through the days cos of work, probably avoid training through the day again, too many mongs about for my liking :lol:
> 
> Last push session for a bit while I heal up
> 
> View attachment 138748


 From the way you first described it, I thought it sounded a bit naff - but that's actually class mate!

Lifting things.. slipped on't ice this morning like an old lady and jarred my left knee a bit, so left squatting out today. Just spent half hour putting the lacrosse ball in places it didn't want to be ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) followed by weighted dips and pullups.

Every Spice Boy in the area code was training today, it was rammo. Sort of felt like I was in a Toni & Guy / GymShark advert. Had to do dips on one of these










And some bloke was doing 6" chins on the opposite side, what a time. He was doing this while looking straight at me

Yeaaa
YeeeeeAH
Eh
eeeeeeeeey
EH.
eeeeeeAH
AAAAAEEEH
YEEEEEERRR...*AHH*

Had to stop and pretend to mess about with my chain and earphones (which were on full blast, but alas.) It felt like my face was going to explode from trying not to laugh at the poor fcker. What made it worse was the lads behind him were all staring at him like
























:lol:

Anyway, fasting til 2pm. Will probably start cardio next week. Have a good weekend muscle friends x


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Had a reasonable gym session earlier. shoulder and neck held up fine, so going to increase it every could of days. Diet will be changing on Monday, more strict. All going in the right direction at the moment and reasonably pleased. Had a cheeky weight check and 2lbs down again this week but weigh in is Monday. Time for some proper transformation now, 10 weeks of all out, nuts to guts and get this fat shifted.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Weighted in this morning at 229.2lbs, a drop of 5.2lbs.

Most of that will be water weight due to introducing carb restrictions in my diet this week, but still I'm happy with that.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Trainings gone to s**t abit this week, estrogen is well out of line, gonna switch my cycle up and go low test and add bits ontop. Anyone done anything similar?

Also on the tramadol front iv been clean for 16 days today. So im dead happy with that


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

mcrewe123 said:


> Trainings gone to s**t abit this week, estrogen is well out of line, gonna switch my cycle up and go low test and add bits ontop. Anyone done anything similar?
> 
> Also on the tramadol front iv been clean for 16 days today. So im dead happy with that


 I'm currently doing 250 test and 400 tren n had great results last year with 250 test and 6/700 tren

Also quick update

Skipped training Friday

Had 2 takeaways since plus various biscuits etc


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

FFF said:


> Had a reasonable gym session earlier. shoulder and neck held up fine, so going to increase it every could of days. Diet will be changing on Monday, more strict. All going in the right direction at the moment and reasonably pleased. Had a cheeky weight check and 2lbs down again this week but weigh in is Monday. Time for some proper transformation now, 10 weeks of all out, nuts to guts and get this fat shifted.


 Good going mate



BestBefore1989 said:


> Weighted in this morning at 229.2lbs, a drop of 5.2lbs.
> 
> Most of that will be water weight due to introducing carb restrictions in my diet this week, but still I'm happy with that.


 Same again, how's the back now mate?



mcrewe123 said:


> Trainings gone to s**t abit this week, estrogen is well out of line, gonna switch my cycle up and go low test and add bits ontop. Anyone done anything similar?
> 
> Also on the tramadol front iv been clean for 16 days today. So im dead happy with that


 Swings and roundabouts man, the tram thing seems far more important for your long term health than missing a sesh or two in the gym :thumbup1:



mrwright said:


> I'm currently doing 250 test and 400 tren n had great results last year with 250 test and 6/700 tren
> 
> Also quick update
> 
> ...


 You filthy mudblood :lol:

Weigh in this morning: 188.4 from my 192 last week. It's the obligatory water/bloat etc going away, going in the right direction nevertheless. Overstretched my left hip flexors yesterday though, limping a bit today.. first time I've ever done this! Hopefully it'll be reet for tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> Good going mate
> 
> *Same again, how's the back now mate?*
> 
> ...


 Getting better but it still hurts at odd times, like when I have to bend forward, for example when I'm washing my hands (I'm about 6ft tall so I have to bend forward slightly to wash my hands in most sinks)


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Getting better but it still hurts at odd times, like when I have to bend forward, for example when I'm washing my hands (I'm about 6ft tall so I have to bend forward slightly to wash my hands in most sinks)


 This might sound a bit daft, but next time you need to bend forward.. try squeezing your glutes together.

It's something I read about while I was trying to fix my APT - activating the glutes pulls your pelvis/hip into its most stable position and everything else follows suit. I try to do it every time I'm stood still now, whether that's in the gym or otherwise. The difference is definitely noticeable, might help you a bit!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Back to training properly today, good push session.

Thinking of switching my routine up slightly, at the min I do a PPL each session twice per week. Other things going on so gonna train 5 days instead of 6, so will do either PPL Upper Lower, PPL torso limbs, not decided yet


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

First weigh in this morning since this started, down 4lbs so pretty happy with how things have started.

Had a solid week training this week, inparticlaur140kg 3x5 Squat, really pleased with this (PB), felt like I had more in me, especially on the first set so might push for a bit more next week.

Seemingly alot of people are picking up injuries, hope you all recover quickly!


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

mrwright said:


> I'm currently doing 250 test and 400 tren n had great results last year with 250 test and 6/700 tren
> 
> Also quick update
> 
> ...


 This is why Aliens dont visit


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FFF said:


> This is why Aliens dont visit


 Still 1kg or so down from when I last weighed in

Takeaways for the win!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> This might sound a bit daft, but next time you need to bend forward.. try squeezing your glutes together.
> 
> It's something I read about while I was trying to fix my APT - activating the glutes pulls your pelvis/hip into its most stable position and everything else follows suit. I try to do it every time I'm stood still now, whether that's in the gym or otherwise. The difference is definitely noticeable, might help you a bit!


 Thanks for the tip, Ill give it a try


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Flexor still a bit tender, so no squatting today.. no need to push my luck. Did loads of mob, right thigh feels 99% knot-free at the moment which is awesome, the left one.. not so much, so hammered that instead. Also did lats, traps, front & rear delts, loosey-goosey. After all that frolicking about it was OHP, some push presses and weighted pull ups. Absolutely shagged.

Can't believe it's week 3 already, going to throw some cardio in tomorrow. Have a good week chaps


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Weighed in at 101.5kg today going the right way

Also did some training

Db bench up to 40kg a hand

Flat bench

Flies

Skull crushers n db triceps extensions


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone using TM gear?

Having all sorts of problems with mine

Got 1 vial of tren that's crashed and re crashes after being boiled

Got another vial of tren that seems to lose pressure and leaks down the needle

And now a vial of test that the rubber stopper was indented when I took the plastic cover off(half the metal came off too) and it didn't re seal after the needle went in so got a gaping hole it in

Any suggestions?!?!

@BULK your normally the TM guy

I would tag Quackerz for the lols but I think he's abit past the joke now!


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Anyone using TM gear?
> 
> Having all sorts of problems with mine
> 
> ...


 Lol....


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

All going well at the moment, Surprising to see that the more I do, the better my neck and shoulder has become. Im pain free even though I have been in the gym and cleared out my garage earlier etc. It seems sitting working may be causing the problems. Muscle imbalance/posture problem I would assume.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Did deads and rows today, much much better than last week.

My left hip/thigh has always been a problem child, I only really found out about and started to actually apply proper mobility drills a year or so ago. So as a yute before I stopped lifting I must have been pulling with shitty or less efficient mechanics. For the past week I've been hammering that side and trying to open up the TFL, really feels like it's working. Worked up to a beltless 170 single and have no twinge or ache on that side - which occurs 9/10 usually. Both glutes ache equally too so I reckon everything is getting an equal distribution now, I find this stuff quite fascinating!

Bye.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Cardio this morning. 30 mins steady state on treadmill, some HIIT on the bike

Pics with the missus tonight, gonna be hard graft sticking within cals when she will be sat there with popcorn, hotdog, nachos, ice blast and a £5 mixup :lol:

View attachment IMG_8606.JPG


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

mcrewe123 said:


> Trainings gone to s**t abit this week, estrogen is well out of line, gonna switch my cycle up and go low test and add bits ontop. Anyone done anything similar?
> 
> Also on the tramadol front iv been clean for 16 days today. So im dead happy with that


 fu**ing well done mate. srs


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Switched up my diet abit so kcals are slightly lower but proteins higher an more actual food so hopefully less hunger

Also got a job interview tomorrow an fu**ing excited!! A BIG step up in every way from my current job


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Ache like f'uck, proper doms.

Diet, lowered cals, upped protein.. Still focusing on small snack/meals with high protein and then 1 large meal in the evening. Works for me at the moment.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

mrwright said:


> Switched up my diet abit so kcals are slightly lower but proteins higher an more actual food so hopefully less hunger
> 
> Also got a job interview tomorrow an fu**ing excited!! A BIG step up in every way from my current job


 I missed this or i'd have wished you luck. Did it go well?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I missed this or i'd have wished you luck. Did it go well?


 Cheers

I think it went well hopefully find out in next day or 2

I will give fu**ing anything to get it


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

mrwright said:


> Cheers
> 
> I think it went well hopefully find out in next day or 2
> 
> I will give fu**ing anything to get it


 Anything you say? :thumb


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

14lbs down and not even had a s**t today yet :thumb 
Happy with that, hard work starts now.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

FFF said:


> 14lbs down and not even had a s**t today yet :thumb
> Happy with that, hard work starts now.


 Cracking work mate :thumb


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Cracking work mate :thumb


 Thanks... but lets wait until the 12 weeks is up  
Still a long way to go and im sure i'll still be going after the 12 weeks hit. Need to be back in full shape for the summer.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

FFF said:


> 14lbs down and not even had a s**t today yet :thumb
> Happy with that, hard work starts now.


 Keep it up mang!

Lifting stuff - mob, weighted pullups/dips and front squats today. Did 20 mins cardio after.

Definitely feel like I've dropped a cup size this week, ahhhh yeeeeee. Food has been bang on, although I'm not counting cals yet. Weigh in on Sunday. Have a good weekend battys x


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Diet and training going good. No training today, football this afternoon.

Will be legs Sunday, my lass blagging me to train with her so gonna put her through a good leg session :lol:

7lbs down so far

View attachment IMG_8644.JPG


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Weight in at 223.2lbs so another good week for weight loss.

Drinking loads of BCAAs as I'm still not weight training due to a back injury and I cant afford to be loosing muscle mass.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Decided to have a semi cheat meal today

6 cheddar crackers with some low fat cheese cubes.
x3 big chicken wraps, 700 cals worth
small Low fat chocolate sundae
Probably have some haribo/starbursts in abit

Cals well in order. will be under 2000 for the day. Doesnt really sound like a cheat meal haha

Gym will be more intense from Monday, full body workouts focusing mainly on compound


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Trained with my lass this morning, legs.

Think this is the first time she's actually done a structured session, dunno what her PTs have had her doing

Kept trying to wonder off and do other stuff during squat sets... 'I'm just gonna do some of these now' was like trying to keep my 3 year old from running away when shopping

Managed to get her to follow the routine, her legs are on fire now - spotted her so she could lift more etc

Squat 5 x 5

Leg press 5 x 5

hamstring curl 5 x 8-12

Leg extension 5 x 8-12

Calf raise 5 x 8-12

She insisted that lunges were essential soni handed her a couple of kettlebells and sent her lunging around the gym

On another note, not likely to train in her gym again, not enough gear really, think I had all their plates in use while squatting haha (it isn't an all female gym but isn't the best equipped)


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Updatteeee!

im upto 85kg from 78kg so far..

and i also have a fat head.

iv decided to come off gear as i think right now with the tramadol addiction etc my head is a mess and i dont need fluctuating hormones adding to that.

trainings going pretty well, benched 110kg this week ( pb ) was 105kg a long time ago.

im looking into having some coaching to get my diet on point.

And still tramadol free... sleeping better at night, feeling happier and not having as much anxiety.

seeing a therapist in the morn to start cbt.

so.. things are going well so far!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

mcrewe123 said:


> Updatteeee!
> 
> im upto 85kg from 78kg so far..
> 
> ...


 Do it mate, I learned so much from having Liam coach me last year. Its not a quick answer as it takes a bit of time to learn how your body reacts, but what and when you eat can make a surprising amount of difference.

I damaged my back so Ive hardly been able to do anything this last month, yet thanks to what I learned about myself I'm eating well and loosing weight on a 3000 calories a day diet.

Good luck kicking the CBT and keeping off the tramadol


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

mcrewe123 said:


> Updatteeee!
> 
> im upto 85kg from 78kg so far..
> 
> ...


 You've got a sensible head on your shoulders mate, hope the appointment went alright and you get someone decent!

Lifting things - weight was 188 again yesterday which I was a bit surprised about. Definitely feel leaner, but at this stage I'm not too concerned.

Did OHP, squats and weighted chins today, absolutely wrecked me.

Away this weekend for a birthday so diet will be a write-off. I'll do what I can until Friday and then just try not to think about scales  Have a good week x


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Diet and training going good. No training today, football this afternoon.
> 
> Will be legs Sunday, my lass blagging me to train with her so gonna put her through a good leg session :lol:
> 
> ...


 What height and weight are you? Good progress looking lean


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> What height and weight are you? Good progress looking lean


 Thanks mate, still a long way to go yet :lol:

Im 172lb / 5'7


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Can I ask If anyone in here has or does use sissy squats in their training? I'm struggling to get any development in the quads so looking for new exercises as well as the usual.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Can I ask If anyone in here has or does use sissy squats in their training? I'm struggling to get any development in the quads so looking for new exercises as well as the usual.


 lol at sissy squats


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> Can I ask If anyone in here has or does use sissy squats in their training? I'm struggling to get any development in the quads so looking for new exercises as well as the usual.


 I dont think anyone trains in this thread  Ive been told ive done a pissy squat before, any good?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> lol at sissy squats


 Yes but u don't train sooooooo.......


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FFF said:


> I dont think anyone trains in this thread  Ive been told ive done a pissy squat before, any good?


 No good not helpful :nono:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Yes but u don't train sooooooo.......


 looks dangerous to me.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> looks dangerous to me.


 THIS IS NOT HELPING MEEEEEEE


----------



## Wheat (Dec 29, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Can I ask If anyone in here has or does use sissy squats in their training? I'm struggling to get any development in the quads so looking for new exercises as well as the usual.


 You done dumbell step ups?always good for workouts


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> THIS IS NOT HELPING MEEEEEEE


 you don't need new exercises you just need to do the basic ones better. What's your depth like on your squat? Want me to pop round, you can do box squats on my face.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wheat said:


> You done dumbell step ups?always good for workouts


 Yes ..I do them


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> you don't need new exercises you just need to do the basic ones better. What's your depth like on your squat? Want me to pop round, you can do box squats on my face.


 No...disc issues can't squat...even for u!!

I'm blaming genetics....makes me feel better.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Can I ask If anyone in here has or does use sissy squats in their training? I'm struggling to get any development in the quads so looking for new exercises as well as the usual.


 Yes I sometimes do, its a great exercise to finish off with


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes I sometimes do, its a great exercise to finish off with


 Thanks...I'm gonna tryt them for a while see what happens ...so would they be best as a finisher?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Thanks...I'm gonna tryt them for a while see what happens ...so would they be best as a finisher?


 IMO yes. Do you have access to a machine? its makes a massive difference.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> IMO yes. Do you have access to a machine? its makes a massive difference.


 What type of machine?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> What type of machine?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> View attachment 139074


 Arrrr maybe I'm using the wrong name...I use that but I'm talking about the kind of partial squat where u are up on the toes and u lean back then drop down so the knees move forward in front of toes but u don't go too far down ...it hits the quad ? What are they called?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Arrrr maybe I'm using the wrong name...I use that but I'm talking about the kind of partial squat where u are up on the toes and u lean back then drop down so the knees move forward in front of toes but u don't go too far down ...it hits the quad ? What are they called?


 Should find what you're after here

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/finder/lookup/filter/muscle/id/7/muscle/quadriceps


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Arrrr maybe I'm using the wrong name...I use that but I'm talking about the kind of partial squat where u are up on the toes and u lean back then drop down so the knees move forward in front of toes but u don't go too far down ...it hits the quad ? What are they called?


 they are both sissy squats but the machine helps ensure correct form by restricting movement.

but not partial squats, to make your quads burn you use full range of motion, I believe thats the only reason you raise your heels when doing them free form, to ensure full range of movment


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BestBefore1989 said:


> they are both sissy squats but the machine helps ensure correct form by restricting movement.
> 
> but not partial squats, to make your quads burn you use full range of motion, I believe thats the only reason you raise your heels when doing them free form, to ensure full range of movment


 Ok..thanks


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

All going well. Wont be bothering weighing myself for a good 4 weeks now.

Diet good, training average. Need to up my game still on that front.


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

The weeks are flying by, I was thinking that the challenge duration would be good if it was a little longer, such as 20 weeks. We could the make some great changes.

I'm currently cutting, which is progressing quite well, however if I had more time I would do a mini bulk once I hit my target body fat, that's assuming I hit it my target BF.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

186 this morning, which is good.

Will probably put a stone on over the weekend, which is not.. good. Needs must though.

Have a good one battys x


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Will probably put a stone on over the weekend, which is not.. good. Needs must though.


 That's normally my issue too. I work hard throughout the week and then take a step back over the weekend, due to my beer consumption and I do love chocolate.

Decided not to drink since new year, to stop this perpetual cycle, it seems to be working well so far.

According to the scales...I'm surprised how slow my weight is coming down, I'm hoping it's because I train daily and the muscle is being retained and just the fat being burnt off. Also my clothes look better on me, and my trousers are looser.

My Wife actually said last week, 'you look great, your belly is now smaller than your chest'


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

PumpingIain said:


> That's normally my issue too. I work hard throughout the week and then take a step back over the weekend, due to my beer consumption and I do love chocolate.
> 
> Decided not to drink since new year, to stop this perpetual cycle, it seems to be working well so far.
> 
> ...


 I'm ok with not eating crap/drinking when I get stuck in, this is just inconvenient timing really (mate's 30th.)

Sounds like you're progressing well mate :thumbup1:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Diet and training gone as planned this week, things ticking over nicely.

Out for a meal and drinks with the missus tomorrow night, staying in a hotel/spa too, so plenty of food and beer will be consumed. Plus side will be getting a sports massage at the spa sunday. My birthday sunday, and obvz valentines on tuesday but shes working, so killing 2 birds with one stone. (inb4 spa ***)

Diet will be strict until tomorrow night, and will back on it straight after the spa sunday. Gonna see what the gym facilities are like there too :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

weighted in at 219.4lbs so just under another 4 lbs gone.

I'm now about the same weight as when I started the challenge last year, so I'm confident that Ive successfully added some muscle to my frame :thumb


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Bit quiet in here! Lifting this morning was as poo as I thought it would be, still in weekend mode. Presses and squats felt heavy, slow and clumsy. Chins were surprisingly ok though, nice and fast aaaand are progressing nicely. Didn't weigh myself this morning, didn't want to start my week like that :lol:

@safc49, @mcrewe123, @mrwright, @PumpingIain, @JAtkinson, @FFF, how's it going chaps?


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

All good! bloated yesterday and today, rotten farts, so ive eaten something at the weekend that hasn't agreed with me. Diet was normal calorie wise... Just more carbs/fat than protein Saturday. Appetite was off yesterday and found myself just picking at food rather than having meals.

Back on it today though and some weights at some point today.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I've done nothing to be honest. Certainly I won't be in contention to win lol but I still plan to make an effort before time is up so I'll continue on for the summer


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

@Ares all good man!

changed gyms for an insperation boost, came off cycle, and iv got @dtlv doing my diet for me.

feeling miles better from getting myself on the right path with stuff, enjoying training again now, just waiting for my diet to be sorted then il be cracking on hard... lifts havent decreased really but weight has slightly dropped.

All in all mate, feeling good!

And still tramadol free.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Did deads and rows today, quality session even though the gym was rammo.. nicked a bar & some plates and f**ked off to the stretching area. Might do this next time, it was a bit like having my own room which is great because I hate gym people.

Cheerio!


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ticking along nicely, weight is slowly coming down. Lowered carbs a little this week which is definitely helping but need to dial in the timing on my pre workout meal as a couple times this week ive felt a little weak.

Had a go at at my 1rm on squat today, hit 170kg x 1, im really pleased with this!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

JAtkinson said:


> Ticking along nicely, weight is slowly coming down. Lowered carbs a little this week which is definitely helping but need to dial in the timing on my pre workout meal as a couple times this week ive felt a little weak.
> 
> Had a go at at my 1rm on squat today, hit 170kg x 1, im really pleased with this!


 Nice one mate, I'm a looong way off hitting that sort of weight again 

Lifting things.. weighted pullups/dips and RDL's today, did some brief cardio as well. Keeping on top of mob stuff, doing some most days now. Weigh in on Sunday - hoping I've done enough to offset last weekend's damage :lol:

Have a good weekend muscle friends x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I know weight loss is not a linear thing but I'm disappointed with the weight in this week.

I upped cardio last week so I shall drop calories this week and hope for a better week.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know weight loss is not a linear thing but I'm disappointed with the weight in this week.
> 
> I upped cardio last week so I shall drop calories this week and hope for a better week.
> 
> View attachment 139397


 Still about a stone down though mate! It's a bummer when that happens, I agree.. sure you'll smash it next week.

How's the back doing?

Fasted cardio and mob this morning, nowt interesting to report.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> Still about a stone down though mate! It's a bummer when that happens, I agree.. sure you'll smash it next week.
> 
> How's the back doing?


 My back is slowly getting better, thanks for asking mate. Its been over a month now so I have started very carefully introducing low weight exercises and testing it.

Ive only taken squats back up to 100kg so far and I daren't even try a dead lift just yet.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> My back is slowly getting better, thanks for asking mate. Its been over a month now so I have started very carefully introducing low weight exercises and testing it.
> 
> Ive only taken squats back up to 100kg so far and I daren't even try a dead lift just yet.


 I'd say losing a stone without really touching the weights is fcuking good going! Look at me for example

185.8 this morning, and I've done cardio every day this week, lifted x3 *and* carb cycled. Down a whole.. 0.5lbs :lol: :lol: It's not really even a loss, if I'd had a couple pints of water beforehand I'd be the same weight as last week, lol

I've just realised that as we have a week to post the finish pics.. sort of gives us an extra week of dieting :whistling:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Not had chance to post in here this week yet

Training been good, diet been a bit up and down, mainly due to no meal prepping this week so grabbing what I can from Tesco at lunch time etc - weight stayed the same, no gain but no loss

Mother of all meal preps happening tonight :lol:

View attachment IMG_8870.JPG


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Not had chance to post in here this week yet
> 
> Training been good, diet been a bit up and down, mainly due to no meal prepping this week so grabbing what I can from Tesco at lunch time etc - weight stayed the same, no gain but no loss
> 
> ...


 bitch

x


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> bitch
> 
> x


 Good lighting mate x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> I'd say losing a stone without really touching the weights is fcuking good going! Look at me for example
> 
> 185.8 this morning, and I've done cardio every day this week, lifted x3 *and* carb cycled. Down a whole.. 0.5lbs :lol: :lol: It's not really even a loss, if I'd had a couple pints of water beforehand I'd be the same weight as last week, lol
> 
> I've just realised that as we have a week to post the finish pics.. sort of gives us an extra week of dieting :whistling:


 Thats a whole 0.1lbs more than me. LOL

Well both do better next week. :thumb

I have been lifting mate, just nothing heavy that involves my back. So for example yesterday was;

Wide grip Bench press 4 sets of 8

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press 4 sets of 6

Dumbbell Fly 3 sets of 10

Dumbbell Incline Fly 3 sets of 12

Kettlebell straight arm pull over 3 sets of 10

Cable triceps push down 3 sets of max reps in 60 seconds

standing calve raise 6 sets of 20

I do 40 min cardio interval training every morning and again in the evenings when Im not lifting. But IMO nothing ramps your metabolism up like heavy squats and deadlifts and I just cant do them right now.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

CG88 said:


> Not had chance to post in here this week yet
> 
> Training been good, diet been a bit up and down, mainly due to no meal prepping this week so grabbing what I can from Tesco at lunch time etc - weight stayed the same, no gain but no loss
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate :thumbup1:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Looking good mate :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate, diet been crap this week but feel like I look better, must be the higher carbs and salt making me look fuller I guess


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Think we're at the half way point now chums, so here are the obligatory tags which most of you probably find annoying (but I don't care because YOLO)

@BestBefore1989, @safc49, @CG88, @mcrewe123, @mrwright, @PumpingIain, @JAtkinson, @FFF (every time I see that avatar I think it's Hitler :lol: )

Trained today and finally saw some progression on presses. Squats were good, upped weights on chins as well and finished with some cardio.

Still single.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Think we're at the half way point now chums, so here are the obligatory tags which most of you probably find annoying (but I don't care because YOLO)
> 
> @BestBefore1989, @safc49, @CG88, @mcrewe123, @mrwright, @PumpingIain, @JAtkinson, @FFF (every time I see that avatar I think it's Hitler :lol: )
> 
> ...


 Ticking along slowly here, knew it would be this way though

Diet been spot on other than last week where it was shite, training good

Still with my lass, FFS :lol:


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Diet is still ok. Training is very slow. limited on time at the moment and well behind where I should be, the last week has been hectic. Neck and shoulder still tender and ive managed to hurt my ankle lol

Hoping to join a new gym this week as training at home just isn't working. Looking to sell my house at the moment and will be moving. So just loads on.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Ares said:


> Think we're at the half way point now chums, so here are the obligatory tags which most of you probably find annoying (but I don't care because YOLO)
> 
> @BestBefore1989, @safc49, @CG88, @mcrewe123, @mrwright, @PumpingIain, @JAtkinson, @FFF (every time I see that avatar I think it's Hitler :lol: )
> 
> ...


 lol, it's a relative of David Cameron :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Been feeling a bit worn out/unusually tired for the last half of the week, so took a few days off of dieting. Still managed a couple of gym sessions though - all lifts still progressing nicely! Not expecting a loss in weight tomorrow but we'll see what we'll see :thumbup1:

Hope things are going alright with you guys!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I weighted in this morning at 215.2 lbs so that's a drop of 3.8 lbs on last week and it goes some way to make up for the week before.

I struggled for energy this week so I shan't make any further changes yet, lets see what the scales say next week.


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Im still in, sort of! Training is non existent at the moment. House went on the market today, so it's all pretty much go now on that and i'll be restarting a business aswell. Im still in... But, will be going well beyond the end of this challenge now. Hopefully i'll bash out some structure in the next month or so.

At least this got me motivated again, that was the main aim.


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

introduced IF to my lower carbs for just over a week now and think its helping with the fat loss BUT the last 3 days have gone to pot... couple days away with the gf over indulging in everything and relaxing and I feel terrible this morning.

Getting my eating back on track today and a light session tomorrow I think is in order.

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Went out for the rugby and a pint yesterday which obviously turned into two, three etc. Silly idea as I was feeling a bit worn down anyway, but there we go. I feel like a decrepit old lady today :lol:

Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Joining a local gym the end of this week so my transformation finally begins


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm finding things hard at the moment, lacking of enthusiasm and energy. I shall have to change something, if I have managed a reasonable weight loss this week I will think about having a re-feed over the weekend.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Not had chance to update in a while.

Everything going as planned, feel better in terms of hunger and overall energy now that i have static cals/macros each day, rather than cycling them day to day. Also easier to meal prep, which is handy.

Have added in 20mins cardio at the beginning of a couple of sessions per week, just walking on 15% incline on the treadmill. Ive suffered from shin pumps for years due to having big calfs, so try to keep cardio reasonable, other than football on saturdays - i take taurine to minimize the pumps, but still kills me some weeks. That is one worry i have when i begin my test cycle, that the pumps will become unbearable and i'll have to make a decision between carrying on the cycle, or carrying on playing football.

Slept like shite last night, kept waking up. Ended up overleeping, so didnt train this morning, will train at 8ish tonight once the majority of mongs have left the gym, Pull session.

Food today will look like:

2 scoops whey, flapjack

Unsmoked Bacon chop, Sweet Potato

Chicken Breast, sweet chilli sauce, sweet potato

Super Berry Granola, 0% Greek yoghurt

1 scoop whey

Bit rushed so not the best but will do.

Busy day today, in meetings back to back pretty much from 10am onwards. Off Fri and Mon so nice long weekend coming up


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm finding things hard at the moment, lacking of enthusiasm and energy. I shall have to change something, if I have managed a reasonable weight loss this week I will think about having a re-feed over the weekend.


 Right there with you brother

I picked up smoking again over Xmas after 7 or 8 months of going without. Haven't had one since Sunday just gone and I'm climbing the walls.. not for a cig, but for *ALL THE FOOD.*

Gallons of water, Coke Zero, mountains of veggies.. the usual stuff is doing exactly nowt to blunt my cravings. I'm actually starting to work myself up over it, which in turn makes me feel like a crazy person :lol: All I want to do is eat cheese & Maltesers and play Rainbox Six when I finish work, getting to the gym yesterday was a fu**ing chore.

Not having fun right now tbh


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Having nicotine withdrawals I think, massively irritable, foggy brain, mental food cravings, can't sleep (it's either that or I'm pregnant!) Bought some patches, hoping these help. It's really strange as usually I can stop smoking at the drop of a hat, never experienced withdrawals before!

Training this morning was great though, did front squats, weighted dips/chins and some RDLs to finish, all weights/reps up on last session. Absolutely shagged.

Hope the few of you that are left are faring well x


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Ive suffered from shin pumps for years due to having big calfs,


 show off, no chance of me ever having that problem! ha!

Another decent week for me, feel i've got my day to day diet nailed, eating a lot of the same food which is a little boring but its easier to track. Also swapped using oil when cooking for a little butter which has seemingly helped with digestion and the general uncomfort I usually get after eating.

Looking forward to a couple home brew beers which have been ready for the last 2 weeks tomorrow night and watching the fight.

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

JAtkinson said:


> show off, no chance of me ever having that problem!


 I'm just lucky mate, legs always been a strong point even before training them properly. I put it down solely to genetics lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I noticed I had the wrong end date highlighted on my spread sheet so Ive corrected it.

A good result this week but it was hard work. I'm planning at least 400g of carbs today as a refeed as I feel like Ive been running on empty and my lifting has suffered.

Tuesday night I will be meeting up with a friend I haven't seen for years, so I know I shall have a beer or two but Ill try and restrict it to two.

My hope is that this week I can at least maintain my current weight


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Did a load of mob today as I've been really lazy with it for a week or so, HIIT and an incline walk to finish.

I have a rough idea of how much I'm eating, but gunna bust out myfitnesspal next week and adjust cals as needed, disappointed with the last few weeks in terms of weight loss (pleased with performance in the actual gym though, so swings and roundabouts!)


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Football cancelled today, pitch waterlogged, fu**ing northern weather

had a little lie in, got up at like 9, took the little one to the park

Headed to the gym around 11, Push session. Felt strong - possibly because I usually get around 6 hours sleep, I had 9 last night.

Food will be similar to the usual, chicken, whey, Green veg, steak, sweet potato, granola / Greek yoghurt

About to head to Aldi to pick up some bits, can't stand the place on Saturdays, so many mongs about. Pop for a quick sunbed after

Trying to persuade my lass to piss off out tonight with her mates so I can chill out and watch the boxing in peace, have a feeling Bellew gonna cause an upset - he is thought of as a dickhead, I met him before the Makabu weigh in last year, had 10 mins crack, he was a really sound guy

Anyway, quick progress pic, down 2lbs this week, feeling tighter specifically around the midsection

View attachment 139841


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> View attachment 139841


 Think you've got this in the bag already mush, keep going :thumbup1:

186.4 this morning, ffsssssssssssssss! Hunger has been through the roof this week to be fair thanks to the nicotine thing, so, I've probably had larger servings than usual.

Counted my cals yesterday to test. Think the issue is how I cook my veg and spuds (basically.. baked with shitloads of butter/coconut oil). I do my mash in batches and freeze it, no idea how much cream and butter is going into that either.

99% sure this is the cause anyway, as I eat the same 3/4 meals every day, EFA's, number of eggs and grammage of sweet, sweet meats aren't changing.. bah. Live and learn.

Just realised I'm going Twickers for the rugby on the last weekend of the comp, so that'll be a write off straight away. Really need to pull my socks up now!


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

So i havent updated in a while so il let you all know how its going!

Been off gear for 4 weeks and currently on nolva and clomid with hcg at the start. Iv had my diet and training sorted out by @dtlv and moved gyms for some new inspiration! Bodywise changes i just dont look bloated now, but this log for me was more about getting me on track with gym aswel as other things..

iv been clear off tramadol for 7 and half weeks now and last week completed a body piercing course to start doing at the tattoo shop i work in.. So im buzzing with what iv done outside the gym in this time! Now the gym begins properly tomorrow, little late for the comp but i shall still work my arse off until this ends and update photos lol. Regarldess of the poor body changes iv made id say iv set myself up mentally to progress with my training and diet now i feel good again!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

mcrewe123 said:


> So i havent updated in a while so il let you all know how its going!
> 
> Been off gear for 4 weeks and currently on nolva and clomid with hcg at the start. Iv had my diet and training sorted out by @dtlv and moved gyms for some new inspiration! Bodywise changes i just dont look bloated now, but this log for me was more about getting me on track with gym aswel as other things..
> 
> iv been clear off tramadol for 7 and half weeks now and last week completed a body piercing course to start doing at the tattoo shop i work in.. So im buzzing with what iv done outside the gym in this time! Now the gym begins properly tomorrow, little late for the comp but i shall still work my arse off until this ends and update photos lol. Regarldess of the poor body changes iv made id say iv set myself up mentally to progress with my training and diet now i feel good again!


 Thanks great news mate, I'm glad things are looking up for you, and kicking the Tramadol is a far greater achievement that stripping a few lbs of fat of your body :thumb


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks great news mate, I'm glad things are looking up for you, and kicking the Tramadol is a far greater achievement that stripping a few lbs of fat of your body :thumb


 Cheers bud


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Think you've got this in the bag already mush, keep going :thumbup1:
> 
> 186.4 this morning, ffsssssssssssssss! Hunger has been through the roof this week to be fair thanks to the nicotine thing, so, I've probably had larger servings than usual.
> 
> ...


 Still a long way to go yet mate 

No training for me today, took the little one to the zoo and inhaled a steak and ale pie with chips in Keswick afterwards :lol:

View attachment IMG_9115.JPG


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

How's it going chaps?

Working from home today, which won't involve much working other than taking some calls and sending mails, will be out and about running errands for the most part

Pick the little one up from nursery at 12, then find some peppa ice cream that she is insisting she has, f**k know where I'll find that lol

Legs in the gym this evening, legs starting to shape up and some cascularity as I get leaner

Food today will be

50g whey

Super berry granola / 0% fat yoghurt

Chicken breast w sweet chilli / wrap - sweet potato wedges

Tuna/ cheese omelette w 3 eggs

25g whey Post Wo

Probs too much whey but CBA cooking / eating 5 solid meals today

Sorry for the long posts, I'm copying them from my Journal haha

View attachment IMG_9128.JPG


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> View attachment 139873


 Urgh, you sexy c**t :lol:

Training today was quality, seem to have pushed through my pressing plateau (for today anyway). Squatting was really good, top set of weighted chins are stalling now though, couple weeks on the trot 

Can't have it all I guess. Feels strange using myfitnesspal again, but needs must.

Bye.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Shitty broken sleep last night. Fell asleep on the sofa around 11, woke up at 1ish wondering where/who i was, took about 30 mins to get back off to sleep once in bed, was up at 5-30 so only got around 6 hours sleep, feels like 3 though due to it being broken

Push session in the gym this morning, felt OK despite the rough night's sleep

Back in the office today, meetings for the most part, hoping to get away earlyish so i can meal prep for the rest of the week then settle down to watch the Newcastle match tonight. Will probably flick over and end up watching the Arsenal game TBH, find Bayern a treat to watch, such a balanced side

Food today looks like

25g Whey, 200ml Almond Milk, 200ml Water, Flavdrops

Superberry granola, 0% Greek yoghurt

200g 5% steak mince, 200g roasted sweet potato

100g Turkey Breast Steak, Sweet Chilli Sauce, Plain tortilla wrap

Arla Strawberry protein yoghurt

100g Tuna Chunks, Light Mayo, Mixed Leaf Salad

1751 Cal, 168g Carb, 34g Fat, 186g Protein

Drinking too much Monster Ultra Zero atm, fu**ing love the stuff. Cutting it down now, will be drinking Black coffee and Sugar Free Ribena for the most part today, maybe throw in a can of diet coke

Expecting delivery of some Sopharma Clen today, going to run that for the remainder of the 12 week challenge to give me a final kick up the arse


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Our cals are similar today but the macros are almost opposite, haha

162p, 92f and 30c. 1700 ish

Now I'm counting again.. I realise that I was quite a bit off my target. Should start to see some decent losses for the next few weeks he says


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Our cals are similar today but the macros are almost opposite, haha
> 
> 162p, 92f and 30c. 1700 ish
> 
> Now I'm counting again.. I realise that I was quite a bit off my target. Should start to see some decent losses for the next few weeks he says


 I had carbs around 20-30 for most of my cut during last year, which was an almost year long one because i was a right fat fvck :lol:

I had a go of carb cycling the first part of the year this time round, not for me, was progressing well but found the meal prep a pain in the arse because of each day being different to the previous and next.

So thought fvck it and am now running with around 150 carbs, although i have a problem with granola atm think im getting addicted to the stuff :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> I had carbs around 20-30 for most of my cut during last year, which was an almost year long one because i was a right fat fvck :lol:
> 
> I had a go of carb cycling the first part of the year this time round, not for me, was progressing well but found the meal prep a pain in the arse because of each day being different to the previous and next.
> 
> So thought fvck it and am now running with around 150 carbs, although i have a problem with granola atm think im getting addicted to the stuff :lol:


 Yeah I tend to cycle (not that I see/feel much of a difference between that and static), I work from home most days though so meal prep is an absolute doddle.

Tried keto a couple times in my early 20's, it worked but fu**ing hell did I hate it! The weight would pile back on really quickly too I found, but then again I was at uni and drinking a lot etc. Could probably make it work these days though, may give it a bash over the summer.

Nice hate mate x


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Yeah I tend to cycle (not that I see/feel much of a difference between that and static), I work from home most days though so meal prep is an absolute doddle.
> 
> Tried keto a couple times in my early 20's, it worked but fu**ing hell did I hate it! The weight would pile back on really quickly too I found, but then again I was at uni and drinking a lot etc. Could probably make it work these days though, may give it a bash over the summer.
> 
> Nice hate mate x


 I struggled with such high fat with keto when I tried it properly found I was eating and drinking oil to hit my fat numbers haha

I train AM then go to work so most days I'm out the house 6 til 6, so have to prep otherwise my diet goes to s**t :lol:

Thanks mate xx


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

CG88 said:


> Shitty broken sleep last night. Fell asleep on the sofa around 11, woke up at 1ish wondering where/who i was, took about 30 mins to get back off to sleep once in bed, was up at 5-30 so only got around 6 hours sleep, feels like 3 though due to it being broken
> 
> Push session in the gym this morning, felt OK despite the rough night's sleep
> 
> ...





Ares said:


> Our cals are similar today but the macros are almost opposite, haha
> 
> 162p, 92f and 30c. 1700 ish
> 
> Now I'm counting again.. I realise that I was quite a bit off my target. Should start to see some decent losses for the next few weeks he says


 today I was 150p, 20c &120f

(bear in mind that I'm heavier(fatter) than either of you)


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> I struggled with such high fat with keto when I tried it properly found I was eating and drinking oil to hit my fat numbers haha
> 
> I train AM then go to work so most days I'm out the house 6 til 6, so have to prep otherwise my diet goes to s**t :lol:
> 
> Thanks mate xx


 I meant hat :lol: :lol: :lol:



BestBefore1989 said:


> today I was 150p, 20c &120f
> 
> (bear in mind that I'm heavier(fatter) than either of you)


 It's quite refreshing to see others that don't go overkill with the brotein!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Deads & pendlays this morning, gym was rammo so couldn't be arsed with cardio - ran home instead. Oh ah, actually trained ARMS as well with a few sets of skulls!

Really enjoying deadlifting every other week, my back feels noticeably.. 'fresher.' Will carry on using this set up for the foreseeable future.

Hope all are faring well x


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Weighted pull ups, dips and front squats today. Pull ups are progressing significantly faster than chins it seems, but I'd rather that than both of them stalling tbh!

Tried a slightly different stance on squats, kept my toes pointed a little more forward and felt some mild discomfort around the right knee for an hour or so afterwards, won't be doing that again :lol: Gym was packed again, all the usual ****tardery.

Food has been 100% this week, will be having a treat after watching Logan on Sun :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> View attachment 140069


 Read about your breakfast of kings yesterday mate, what did you end up doing?

I'm not seeing Logan today, so I ordered a Papa John's for the rugby yesterday instead. It was marvelous :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> Read about your breakfast of kings yesterday mate, what did you end up doing?
> 
> I'm not seeing Logan today, so I ordered a Papa John's for the rugby yesterday instead. It was marvelous :thumbup1:


 I wrote the day off mate but I didn't go too wild.

:drool: pizzas always good


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Not sure if today is 4 weeks left of 5 weeks left? :confused1:

Anyway...

Slept like shite last night, my lass was out so woke up with her coming in pissed at half 2. Little one up at 4, then back to sleep and up at 7

Didnt really track what I ate yesterday, ate shite most of the day, probs sat at around 2200 Cals when I think about it, and had a dominos Friday night too lol. Fair amount of Cals burnt at Football yesterday - won our Quarter final first leg 3-1, pitch was heavy as f**k so calfs are a bit tight today.

With calfs being tight, skipped legs this morning and did Push.

Im going to switch training up, been considering it for a bit but I'm now bored as f**k with PPL, to the point where it feels a chore.

Its a nice day up north for a change, so gonna take little one for a long walk down the beach I reckon.

Quick few pics, abs still nowhere to be seen, pretty disappointed about that TBH

View attachment IMG_9226.JPG


View attachment IMG_9227.JPG


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Ayyyyyyyyy start of week 9 then chaps

Quality sesh today, felt fresh as a daisy (ty Papa John.) OHP top set up, can see it stalling again soon though, subsequent sets all up in weight as well. Quite a big net poundage increase on squats, same with chins - finally got that last rep on the top set.. only took 3 weeks :lol: I was shattered after squatting though, need to look into some PWO.

Looked/smelt like Swap Thing by the end, legitimately disgusting, so I didn't bother with any cardio to spare anyone in the vicinity.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

How many runners & riders do we have left?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

faipdeooiad said:


> How many runners & riders do we have left?


 Hard to say mate

I'll tag the ones that are quiet. Otherwise it's just CG, Best and myself :lol:

@safc49, @mcrewe123, @mrwright, @PumpingIain, @JAtkinson, @FFF


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

I had to bow out.
Injuries, house purchase & sale, lack of getting training etc etc

Glad I started this though as it's got me back in to it again and I will continue again very soon. I had some solid progress at the start, so just gonna continue on from that and take it up to the summer.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Shite sleep over the past week or so caught up with me last night, crashed on the sofa at around 9-30, woke at around 1 and went to bed slept through til 7

Because of that, no meal prep work was done last night, so food is a bit s**t today :lol:

Looks like

Granola / Greek Yoghurt

150g brown rice, 5 slices tesco crumbed ham

200g Tuna chunks, Light Mayo, Baby Leaf Spinach

50g Whey w/ Flavdrops

Granola / Greek Yoghurt / 25g Whey

Peasant meals.

On the plus side, eating crap over the weekend seems to have resulted in appetite being back to normal today, in fact im actually less hungry and have had less food than usual for this time of day. No change in weight as a result of eating badly either. Happy with that.

Legs tonight, hopefully gym is mong-free

Barbell Squat 5 x 5

Leg Press 5 x 5

Calf Raise 5 x 8 - 12

Leg Extension 5 x 8 - 12

Hamstring Curl 5 x 8 - 12

May add in 20 mins cardio as a warm up, time pending.

Think there is 4 weeks left of the 12 Week Challenge, so hoping to kick on over the next month or so. :thumb


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> 150g brown rice, 5 slices tesco crumbed ham


 :lol:


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Things have been going well for me, however the last two weeks have been off track due to work commitments and needing to concentrate on packing the house up for moving at the end of the month.

We have about 4.5 weeks left so I can pull it back, my weight loss has been steady, about 2lb per week and my shape has been getting better. I'm not in it to win it, as I need more time, but I think I will be pleased with my results considering where I started.

Loosing fat takes time, more time than this challenge gives me, if I rush it I'll lose muscle so it s balancing act.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> :lol:


 Needs must mate, dry as f**k, fu**ing peasant food :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

PumpingIain said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Things have been going well for me, however the last two weeks have been off track due to work commitments and needing to concentrate on packing the house up for moving at the end of the month.
> 
> ...


 Same mate, I'm leaning out slowly but could use another 12 weeks :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Same mate, I'm leaning out slowly but could use another 12 weeks :lol:


 I'll be continuing for another month or so after the 12 weeks is up I reckon, maybe a little longer.

I've bought some yohimbine hcl to try for the last leg - curious to see if it's as good as the internet says.


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

How many contenders are remaining in this challenge?

If we all agree, couldn't we just extend the duration? Or have a 12 week point review and single prize, then complete the competition at the 24 week point.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PumpingIain said:


> How many contenders are remaining in this challenge?
> 
> If we all agree, couldn't we just extend the duration? Or have a 12 week point review and single prize, then complete the competition at the 24 week point.


 that would not work for me, I'm going on holiday in May and plan to eat like a king and drink like a fish while Im away.

LOL last year I put 20lbs on in just two weeks. :whistling:


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> that would not work for me, I'm going on holiday in May and plan to eat like a king and drink like a fish while Im away.
> 
> LOL last year I put 20lbs on in just two weeks. :whistling:


 20Ibs in two weeks, now that sounds like fun.

Though an extended period would really help us all by the sound of it.

Maybe we extend it 4-6 weeks? It's just an idea, as the time has flown.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

I just joined a gym last week. Start a new job tomorrow with set times so I'll be able to get back into a proper routine

I gave up when this comp started lol. But I've kept it in mind this whole time as I will do it off the record


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Yeah I'm with Best on this one. I see what you're saying, but it'd feel like we were just moving the goal posts as they say.

I wasn't expecting to be as lean as I want to be in 12 weeks - but I'm happy with where I'm at now and we still have another 3.5 weeks anyway.

I'm also going away for a long weekend on the 7th, going to enjoy myself :thumb


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> I'll be continuing for another month or so after the 12 weeks is up I reckon, maybe a little longer.
> 
> I've bought some yohimbine hcl to try for the last leg - curious to see if it's as good as the internet says.


 I probably will too, i want to be much leaner when i begin bulk, the biggest change in this challenge so far has been in my back lol, still 'puffy' over my abs, FFS

I started 40mcg Clen last week for a final push :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> that would not work for me, I'm going on holiday in May and plan to eat like a king and drink like a fish while Im away.
> 
> LOL last year I put 20lbs on in just two weeks. :whistling:


 I gained 16lbs in 1 week on hol last september :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Woke up yesterday feeling like shite, sore throat and blocked sinuses, you know that feeling when a cold is coming on

Had almost zero appetite yesterday, managed some granola and a couple of shakes only, and that was an effort to eat those. Oh and a cupcake that i couldnt refuse because my 3 year old daughter made it for me and gave it me as soon as i walked in the door from work last night [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=477f98f254133403a10b5f264f7731fe254876e252cedcae50203650ebd5e6dc[/IMG]

I trained last night, just did 45mins LISS on the treadmill, couldnt be f**ked with lifting when feeling a bit s**t

Today the cold is coming on strong, so taking today off of training, will eat well and see how i feel tomorrow. May need a few days of rest and recuperation before i get back into the swing of things training wise.


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> Hard to say mate
> 
> I'll tag the ones that are quiet. Otherwise it's just CG, Best and myself :lol:
> 
> @safc49, @mcrewe123, @mrwright, @PumpingIain, @JAtkinson, @FFF


 Still in this just really busy with work and not had much time.

Training still going good although diet is starting to slip, way too relaxed on weekends!

Hamstrings and shoulders are really tight at the minute. GF vought me a sports massage voucher for Xmas so will be using that next weekend...shitting myself!

What is happening with final pics? Comp finishes 9th but we have another full week to post pics...is this still the plan? Feel like pics should be posted the 9th....


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Woke up yesterday feeling like shite, sore throat and blocked sinuses, you know that feeling when a cold is coming on
> 
> Had almost zero appetite yesterday, managed some granola and a couple of shakes only, and that was an effort to eat those. Oh and a cupcake that i couldnt refuse because my 3 year old daughter made it for me and gave it me as soon as i walked in the door from work last night [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=477f98f254133403a10b5f264f7731fe254876e252cedcae50203650ebd5e6dc[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 Rest up bud

I'm nearing a deload for sure



JAtkinson said:


> What is happening with final pics? Comp finishes 9th but we have another full week to post pics...is this still the plan? Feel like pics should be posted the 9th....


 I thought I'd just give peeps some leeway (I was still getting PM's after 3 weeks of the comp starting asking if it was too late to enter.) Just in case the mrs is the one using the camera and she's not about or whatever. I'll be putting mine up on the 7th though I think. Going away, so the idea of taking pics after a few days of drinking/eating whatever.. don't want to risk it :lol:

I don't think anyone will be gaining much of an advantage


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> I thought I'd just give peeps some leeway (I was still getting PM's after 3 weeks of the comp starting asking if it was too late to enter.) Just in case the mrs is the one using the camera and she's not about or whatever. I'll be putting mine up on the 7th though I think. Going away, so the idea of taking pics after a few days of drinking/eating whatever.. don't want to risk it :lol:
> 
> I don't think anyone will be gaining much of an advantage


 Cool, think mine will be going up shortly after it closes, planning on eating and drink a fair bit the bank holiday weekend


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Got a good night's sleep last night, even had a lie in this morning and came into the office late, great being able to come and go as you please.

Fell loads better today, not 100%, but far better than i have been. Opted for the lie in over training this morning, think the 3 days off have done me good to be honest, havent had a break or deload week in so long

Not training tonight either, going to meet an old mate for a catch up which will be good, nowt flash, just few games of pool

Football tomorrow, so next back in the gym on Sunday morning, big push coming up for the final few weeks of the 12 week challenge.

Food today:

Plain Bagel w/ Zero Cal Maple syrup, black coffee

75g Granola, 200g Greek Yoghurt, 25g Whey

Ham and Pease Pudding Bun, Reese's Nut Bar

100g Tuna, Mayo, 85g baby leaf spinach

50g Whey

Good weekend chaps x


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> Got a good night's sleep last night, even had a lie in this morning and came into the office late, great being able to come and go as you please.
> 
> Fell loads better today, not 100%, but far better than i have been. Opted for the lie in over training this morning, think the 3 days off have done me good to be honest, havent had a break or deload week in so long
> 
> ...


 Good stuff ese :thumbup1:

Trained today

Weighted pull ups - heavy set stalling now, saw no changes in the subsequent sets either. Might be because chins increased earlier in the week? These are supposed to become easier as I lose weight ffs :lol: Dips on the other hand were excellent, felt surprisingly strong. Front squats were gooood, I have kinda coasted with these since the challenge started.. need to apply the same sort of intensity as I do with my regular squatting, so upped the weight. Very almost did some curls! And when I say very almost.. I actually mean I glanced at the dumbbell rack, and then went for a run instead :lol:

Maybe next week. Or not. Probably definitely not.

I've been keeping on top of my mob work, so don't feel too beat up - but my left forearm is telling me it needs a break soon. I get tendonitis flare ups in both elbows really easily. I figured out why though and altered my grips on certain exercises, which is great, pretty surprised I've not had any issues until now. Alas, a dull ache remains.. should be able to make it until the comp finishes if I don't push my luck.

Diet and sleep has been bang on all week, may have my last treat meal of the comp tomorrow or Sunday.. not decided yet. Head tells me maybe have an extra few sausages with my eggs or something, maybe some cheese. Stomach tells me to get the biggest fu**ing pizza that Papa J's have :lol:

Have a good one battys x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Back on track.

I had to add 2.5 hours of steady state cardio (30 min 5 times a week) to achieve this weeks 3lb drop


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Back on track.
> 
> I had to add 2.5 hours of steady state cardio (30 min 5 times a week) to achieve this weeks 3lb drop
> 
> View attachment 140321


 Get in!

Been up since about 4am, woke with what feels like swollen tonsils and a banging headache. f**ks sake. Will go see the GP on Monday if it hasn't improved :rage:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> Get in!
> 
> Been up since about 4am, woke with what feels like swollen tonsils and a banging headache. f**ks sake. Will go see the GP on Monday if it hasn't improved :rage:


  hope you feel better soon mate


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Got in early at the GP today, I have quite a bad case of tonsillitis. I've got a week's worth of antibiotics to munch on.

Sleep and eating has been poor over the weekend (basically.. I didn't sleep, and ate f**k all because it hurts to do so!) Bit of soup/soggy bread here and there, dark chocolate. I don't use whey, but I've bought some for the time being.

Have had a mild sense of anxiety since Saturday morning due to breathing being affected when I lie down which, you know, is nice. Had a pretty bad bout this morning but I feel ok at the moment, really tired and foggy.

Won't be working or training today, don't feel like passing out with a bar across my back :lol: Just going to crack on with Man in the High Tower and feel sorry for myself.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Got in early at the GP today, I have quite a bad case of tonsillitis. I've got a week's worth of antibiotics to munch on.
> 
> Sleep and eating has been poor over the weekend (basically.. I didn't sleep, and ate f**k all because it hurts to do so!) Bit of soup/soggy bread here and there, dark chocolate. I don't use whey, but I've bought some for the time being.
> 
> ...


 Get well soon brother x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> Got in early at the GP today, I have quite a bad case of tonsillitis. I've got a week's worth of antibiotics to munch on.
> 
> Sleep and eating has been poor over the weekend (basically.. I didn't sleep, and ate f**k all because it hurts to do so!) Bit of soup/soggy bread here and there, dark chocolate. I don't use whey, but I've bought some for the time being.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that mate. Get well soon


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Another good night's sleep last night, fingers crossed the spell of sleeping shite has passed and i can get enough rest as needed.

Didnt get to the gym last night, unfortunately. Will be there tonight.

Going for PHUL programming. I think non linear periodization will be a good change, was bored as f**k of PPL. Plus, can add in some extra cardio now with only 4 lifting sessions p/w

https://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/phul-workout

Any thoughts on this program welcome...

Had a look around and all seem much of a muchness. Of course, some movements will be swapped out from time to time and change, eg Swap Incline DBell bench for Incline BBell bench etc

Was also looking at PHAT - but seems a lot of volume for natty, comments on various forums seem to agree with that also

Food For today:

75g Superberry Granola / 200g 0% Greek Yoghurt

Roast chicken w/ lemon and herb mayo Sandwich

200g Tuna Chunks, Light Mayo, 75g Baby Leaf Spinach

200g Chicken Breast, 1tbsp Peanut Butter, 75g Baby Leaf spinach

25g Whey

Hope all is going well fellas x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

My scales say my weight has been dropping faster than my body fat percentage. I know that they are not accurate, but I'm working on the assumption that they are consistently inaccurate, so I have cut back on cardio and changed my training routine.

I am now training a 4 day, AM and PM program.

AM is 8 rep sets with 60 seconds between sets and PM is 12-20 rep sets with 30 seconds between sets.


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Was also looking at PHAT - but seems a lot of volume for natty, comments on various forums seem to agree with that.


 I started PHAT about 2 weeks ago, volume at the minute hasnt been too much of an issue, moving from pplppl but with kcals lowering and cardio being upped I feel like I could start struggling.

That being said i'm enjoying it and I feel like once I start adding kcals I'll see the benefits from it.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

JAtkinson said:


> I started PHAT about 2 weeks ago, volume at the minute hasnt been too much of an issue, moving from pplppl but with kcals lowering and cardio being upped I feel like I could start struggling.
> 
> That being said i'm enjoying it and I feel like once I start adding kcals I'll see the benefits from it.


 I started PHUL tonight, I may revisit PHAT when I eventually begin my bulk / first cycle - think i will get the most out of it that way. Plus moving from 6 day split PPL to 4 day split PHUL means I can get some extra cardio in during this cut


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks chaps

Feeling miles better now. Gunna do some cardio today and then do an easy session tomorrow, still not 100% but I can breathe again :lol:

Yohimbine still hasn't arrived after.. 10 days I think. Got it through eBay, item was listed as UK but it's coming from Germany apparently and dealing with their customer service is like some sort of comedy sketch! They don't speak much English, so they're sending me the same message over and over just worded slightly differently. Keeps saying "The delivery is OK for the UK stock. Recipient not reached."

The tracking number they gave me doesn't even exist, what happened to that ol' time German efficiency :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Still sleeping well

I have a problem with my right knee, I've had tendinitis numerous times down the years in the same knee, seems to have flared up again. fu**ing annoying when I've just changed programming. Legs are now off the agenda for the foreseeable until healed. Gonna have to revert to a bro type split and focus on upper body for the time being. Shite but it is what it is I guess.

Probs go with something along the lines of

Chest, shoulders, biceps

back, lats, triceps, abs

rest

Chest, shoulders, biceps

back, lats, triceps, abs

First session Low volume heavy

Second session higher volume lighter

Shite X


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> I have a problem with my right knee, I've had tendinitis numerous times down the years in the same knee, seems to have flared up again. fu**ing annoying when I've just changed programming. Legs are now off the agenda for the foreseeable until healed. Gonna have to revert to a bro type split and focus on upper body for the time being. Shite but it is what it is I guess.


 Have you ever tried cissus mate? Before I figured out what was causing the inflammation in my forearms, I lived on this stuff and it really did help. Probably the only supp I've taken that I can genuinely 'feel' working. I got a friend of mine using it (he has trouble with one of his knees too) and when he remembers to take it.. helps him a lot. Have a Google, might help you a bit too


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Have you ever tried cissus mate? Before I figured out what was causing the inflammation in my forearms, I lived on this stuff and it really did help. Probably the only supp I've taken that I can genuinely 'feel' working. I got a friend of mine using it (he has trouble with one of his knees too) and when he remembers to take it.. helps him a lot. Have a Google, might help you a bit too


 I'll have a look into it mate cheers, never used it before but anything to speed up the recovery will be good :thumb


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> I'll have a look into it mate cheers, never used it before but anything to speed up the recovery will be good :thumb


 Did you just wake up with a flare up? I feel for you bab, even putting my socks on was agony when my forearms were being silly :lol:

Trained this morning, pullups and dips were smashing, couldn't get to a rack for squatting though so did some lunges instead. Actually had the energy for some curls after as well!

I also learned that I don't like lunges.

Or training arms.

Pics going up two weeks today, sheeeeit. Have a good weekend anyway muscle friends x


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Did you just wake up with a flare up? I feel for you bab, even putting my socks on was agony when my forearms were being silly :lol:
> 
> Trained this morning, pullups and dips were smashing, couldn't get to a rack for squatting though so did some lunges instead. Actually had the energy for some curls after as well!
> 
> ...


 I could gradually feel it coming on as the day went on, woke up the next morning was horrible. Had it a few times before so knew straight away what it was

I'm still gonna try play football tomorrow hahaha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I should have joined this...I prob would have won seen as there appears to be a lot of excuses sore throats, colds, sleepless nights...sounds like mumsnet.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

You "probably would have won" on the basis that some of us have been sick and/or injured?


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Skye666 said:


> I should have joined this...I prob would have won seen as there appears to be* a lot of excuses sore throats, colds, sleepless nights..*.sounds like mumsnet.


 they're called Man periods


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ares said:


> You "probably would have won" on the basis that some of us have been sick and/or injured?


 No on the basis I would have got on with it without moaning :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FFF said:


> they're called Man periods


 Their called CRY BABIES!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Biggest weight drop of this cut. :thumb

I had changed two main areas this week

I had got a little loose on my diet and though I was keeping it to 1800kcal I noticed my macros where off too much protein and not enough fat.

So this week I kept my protein to 28% and my fats to 68%

And secondly I have done 8 resistance workouts this week


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Excellent work mate


----------



## Wheat (Dec 29, 2016)

Great work mate!


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

Top work on the loss mate @BestBefore1989


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> Excellent work mate





Wheat said:


> Great work mate!





Flipper said:


> Top work on the loss mate @BestBefore1989


 Thanks

Normally when I get a good weight drop one week its poor the next but fingers crossed I can finish this challenge strongly.

I'm having a re carb today of about 500g then its back on the keto.

I have had some clen I purchased arrive, so I will do a mid week weight in on Tuesday and decide then if I should add it.


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> View attachment 140524


 Congratulations, your weight loss is just amazing.

Is it possible to lose that amount of weight week on week?!

I think I'd be concerned at such an aggressive drop in weight.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PumpingIain said:


> Congratulations, your weight loss is just amazing.
> 
> Is it possible to lose that amount of weight week on week?!
> 
> I think I'd be concerned at such an aggressive drop in weight.


 Thanks mate

Is it possible to loose that much weight in a week? Yes of course

Have I just lost 6lb of fat? sadly no. That 6lb loss will be from fat and from water weight and sadly some of it will be lost of lean muscle mass.

What can I tell you mate?, I'm trying to win the Transformation Challenge and there is very little time left to strip off the fat.

If I wasnt trying to win this would I take such an aggressive approach? no I would not


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Is it possible to loose that much weight in a week? Yes of course
> 
> ...


 Might of missed this in previous messages, but are you taking any supplements at the moment?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PumpingIain said:


> Might of missed this in previous messages, but are you taking any supplements at the moment?


 supplements I take are

multi vitimin

Vitimin c

rosehip

fish oil

Electrolites

BCAA

L Glutamine


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

I think he means the naughty kind :lol:


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Ares said:


> I think he means the naughty kind :lol:


 He's blatantly taking HMB and creatine


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Thanks chaps
> 
> Feeling miles better now. Gunna do some cardio today and then do an easy session tomorrow, still not 100% but I can breathe again :lol:
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you're being f**ked pretty efficiently by a German scammer


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Sounds like you're being f**ked pretty efficiently by a German scammer


 Naaaaat

I did think this at first, but he's sent another one out. Even so - eBay would give me my money back easily enough. By the time it gets here though the comp will probably have finished :lol:


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

How's everyone getting on? Seems a good idea. I'm interested in the results as Im just embarking on a cutting journey myself today only I've got 35lbs to shift!!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Tricky said:


> How's everyone getting on? Seems a good idea. I'm interested in the results as Im just embarking on a cutting journey myself today only I've got 35lbs to shift!!


 On the home straight now mate, can't tell you how much I'm looking forward to my break! Reasonably happy with progress although I spent the first half not counting calories, attitude was a bit too lax.

I'll see if anyone wants to do a more summer-orientated comp soon. Last year we started in April I believe which a lot more people entered (and finished too.)


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Ares said:


> On the home straight now mate, can't tell you how much I'm looking forward to my break! Reasonably happy with progress although I spent the first half not counting calories, attitude was a bit too lax.
> 
> I'll see if anyone wants to do a more summer-orientated comp soon. Last year we started in April I believe which a lot more people entered (and finished too.)


 Like you I don't bother counting calories just know when to scale back ect and what not to eat but it's easy saying it and another doing it. I'm 225lbs at 6ft this morning and I reckon I need to get to 190lbs to look any good at all.

For me to achieve that I realise I need to start to count calories and track workouts. Plan is to start at 2400 this week and go from there. I think losing the first 15lbs will be easy and take 4 weeks it's from there I know I'll find it tough.

A summer competirion i agree would generate more interest and likely see more competitors finish due to their own personal goals of being lean for the summer


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> On the home straight now mate, can't tell you how much I'm looking forward to my break! Reasonably happy with progress although I spent the first half not counting calories, attitude was a bit too lax.


 With you on this! Think I dropped the carbs too early and starting to feel pretty tired and fatigued now.

Had a sports massage Saturday gone, didnt feel much yesterday but could 100% feel a difference training tonight! Shoulder mobility has definitly improved, true test will be legs tomorrow! Think i'll start trying to get one of these every 6/8 weeks or so, would definitely recommend for anyone contemplating one


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Guttered, impromptu night out with work tonight, not the best way to be starting this final week!

Have a good week people, end is in site!

J


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

JAtkinson said:


> Guttered, impromptu night out with work tonight, not the best way to be starting this final week!
> 
> Have a good week people, end is in site!
> 
> J


 Fill your boots mate :rolleye11: :lol:

I've not done any upper body stuff this week as my forearm is really not happy, so just squatted and did some ham curls etc. Feeling quite rested now, should be ok for next week. Going to bump cals by a few hundred for a week or two after we finish just for a break and then keep going until my chest fat is totally gone. Abs are starting to peek through and I'm stronger than when we started, so that's something at least.

Have a good weekend chaps, almost there x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Normally when I get a good weight drop one week its poor the next but fingers crossed I can finish this challenge strongly.


 Well as predicted I had a much lower weight loss this week.

I did everything I could, my diet was super strict, on Wednesday when I could see things where not going well I even added 20mcg of clen a day,

My weight loss seems to happen this way, I qess its just how my body reacts.


----------



## JayNo27 (Sep 30, 2014)

Didn't you win last year @BestBefore1989 ?

If so stop showing off!

Obviously looking good.

(full ****)


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tricky said:


> Like you I don't bother counting calories just know when to scale back ect and what not to eat but it's easy saying it and another doing it. I'm 225lbs at 6ft this morning and I reckon I need to get to 190lbs to look any good at all.
> 
> For me to achieve that I realise I need to start to count calories and track workouts. Plan is to start at 2400 this week and go from there. I think losing the first 15lbs will be easy and take 4 weeks it's from there I know I'll find it tough.
> 
> A summer competirion i agree would generate more interest and likely see more competitors finish due to their own personal goals of being lean for the summer


 35lbs is a big weight loss, you're gonna need to be anal with what you eat.

I reduce stuff without counting but if i lost 35lbs I'd only be about 185 and ripped to f**k, literally couldn't do it.

Good luck, that's a tough journey.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well as predicted I had a much lower weight loss this week.
> 
> I did everything I could, my diet was super strict, on Wednesday when I could see things where not going well I even added 20mcg of clen a day,
> 
> ...


 How much does Clen aid weight loss?

I've never done it but the missus mate wants some, i can see it making much difference until you get quite lean, is that the case?

She's still a bit chunky so can't see it making much difference, I'd tell her to dnp instead for drastic results.

Don't wanna recommend either ideally, seen thermolipid which looks like it could help her though.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Smitch said:


> How much does Clen aid weight loss?
> 
> I've never done it but the missus mate wants some, i can see it making much difference until you get quite lean, is that the case?
> 
> ...


 Yes, I believe clen would be of little help if your carrying a lot of excess fat.

For me I don't think clen is making much of a difference but I think that's down to my sensitivity. I am only taking 20mg and even at that level I feel so jittery that its unpleasant and I have to take it after my morning workout as it was having a negative effect on my workout.

As for your Mrs I would not recommend DNP, it would without doubt drop fat fast but the risk vs reward is IMO way off. No Pharma company produces DNP for human consumption so you are trusting an underground lab for dosing and dosing is so important with DNP as it has an accumulative effect and too much can literally kill you.

If it was my Mrs and she was struggling with exercise and diet alone, I would look at T3 but thats just my opinion, there are others on here who may advise differently.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Smitch said:


> 35lbs is a big weight loss, you're gonna need to be anal with what you eat.
> 
> I reduce stuff without counting but if i lost 35lbs I'd only be about 185 and ripped to f**k, literally couldn't do it.
> 
> Good luck, that's a tough journey.


 I just guessed 190lbs as a figure. I have little to no mass just too much fat and know to get lean I've atleast 25lbs to go. I started last Monday to just eat around 2400-2600 daily nothing anal so far and I've dropped 3lbs once weight loss slows or stops I'll have to start being more precise with what I'm eating and adding cardio. I've set a goal of being lean for holiday in sept so I've time on my side to do it slow at 1.5lbs per week loss

going to try clen clen also when weight slows right down


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Forearm feels 99% again so trained earlier. A little weaker on squatting and overhead pressing than before my break.. added weight on chins though and the lighter sets were really fast. Will do an hour or two walking around catching Pokemanz this evening, it's too nice to do cardio indoors.

Yohmbine arrived on Friday (finally), may as well use that on my rest days if you guys are necking clen :lol: I very much doubt it'll have any noticeable effects, but I've paid for it now so may as well.

Once more unto the breach, dear muscle friends, once more. x


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well as predicted I had a much lower weight loss this week.
> 
> I did everything I could, my diet was super strict, on Wednesday when I could see things where not going well I even added 20mcg of clen a day,
> 
> ...


 Think you got this in the bag mate, looking at those numbers :thumb


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Knee pain was easing back end of last week. So i decided to play football Saturday. Would have given it a miss if it wasnt a cup Semi-Final. Won 4-1 after extra time. Could defo have done without it going an extra half hour mind. Ibuprofen, Paracetamol, Ibuprofen gel, Freeze Spray got me through A little painful and stiff Saturday evening, but after a good night's sleep Saturday night, it was no worse Sunday morning, that it was before playing football.

Food today will be pretty basic, couldnt be chewed to cook last night :lol:

50g Whey, Flapjack

200g Greek 0% Yoghurt, 75 Super Berry Granola

200g Baby Potatoes, 100g Mackerel Fillet

200g Chicken Breast, 85g Baby Leaf Spinach, 1tbsp Light Caesar Dressing

Arla Protein Yoghurt

Training tonight, late once the mongs have vacated the gym

Chest, Shoulders, Biceps tonight. Going to stick in some low impact cardio for 30 mins too

@Ares Confused around the closing date for final pics, is it 9th or 16th? :confused1:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

CG88 said:


> @Ares Confused around the closing date for final pics, is it 9th or 16th? :confused1:


 Originally it was meant to be by the 16th because people in general are useless with deadlines, thought I'd give us some leeway :lol:

BUT, I think the few of us are left now can manage to put them up by the 9th. Lets us wrap things up so we can get on with the voting next week :thumb

@PumpingIain, @JAtkinson, @BestBefore1989 ya'll good? Pics up by this Sunday night


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Originally it was meant to be by the 16th because people in general are useless with deadlines, thought I'd give us some leeway :lol:
> 
> BUT, I think the few of us are left now can manage to put them up by the 9th. Lets us wrap things up so we can get on with the voting next week :thumb
> 
> @PumpingIain, @JAtkinson, @BestBefore1989 ya'll good? Pics up by this Sunday night


 Cheers mate, best get my arse into gear this week then :lol:


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

I was doing really well, but the last three weeks have been really bad due to work, sickness and moving house. I hate it when people make excuses, but life really does just get in the way sometimes.

I will take the pics but may not upload, depending on how disappointing the turn out to be.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> Originally it was meant to be by the 16th because people in general are useless with deadlines, thought I'd give us some leeway :lol:
> 
> BUT, I think the few of us are left now can manage to put them up by the 9th. Lets us wrap things up so we can get on with the voting next week :thumb
> 
> @PumpingIain, @JAtkinson, @BestBefore1989 ya'll good? Pics up by this Sunday night


 Not really mate. We are staying at the in laws this weekend. I was planning to get the pictures taken on the bank holiday Friday


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not really mate. We are staying at the in laws this weekend. I was planning to get the pictures taken on the bank holiday Friday


 Bah, there's always one :lol: :lol:

I kid

Alright then, @CG88 chuck them up next week mate, few extra cardio sessions won't hurt us! I'll do the same :thumbup1:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Bah, there's always one :lol: :lol:
> 
> I kid
> 
> Alright then, @CG88 chuck them up next week mate, few extra cardio sessions won't hurt us! I'll do the same :thumbup1:


 Ffs confused again, doesn't take much for my pea sized brain

So we back to 16th lol

f**k cardio, my cardio ATM consists of 60 mins slow walking on the treadmill with the grannies in the gym


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> Bah, there's always one :lol: :lol:
> 
> I kid
> 
> Alright then, @CG88 chuck them up next week mate, few extra cardio sessions won't hurt us! I'll do the same :thumbup1:


 Thanks and sorry for throwing a spanner into your cunning plan to get to the cake early



CG88 said:


> Ffs confused again, doesn't take much for my pea sized brain
> 
> So we back to 16th lol
> 
> f**k cardio, my cardio ATM consists of 60 mins slow walking on the treadmill with the grannies in the gym


 Yes mate back to 16th but I shall have mine posted either the 14th or the 15th depending on what time my daughter comes round to take them


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks and sorry for throwing a spanner into your cunning plan to get to the cake early
> 
> Yes mate back to 16th but I shall have mine posted either the 14th or the 15th depending on what time my daughter comes round to take them


 Nice one, an extra week to get my arse into gear lol


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> Originally it was meant to be by the 16th because people in general are useless with deadlines, thought I'd give us some leeway :lol:
> 
> BUT, I think the few of us are left now can manage to put them up by the 9th. Lets us wrap things up so we can get on with the voting next week :thumb
> 
> @PumpingIain, @JAtkinson, @BestBefore1989 ya'll good? Pics up by this Sunday night


 Mine will be up this weekend, few meals out booked next week and over the bank holiday.

In all fairness i dont think i'm going to see much more of a change over a week.

Have a good one peeps


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yet another shameless copy and past from my journal, but hey ho :thumb

Getting back to updating daily again.

Got around 6.5 hours sleep last night, broken though, little one has just started to go to bed without nappies, so she woke me up at around 3 shouting 'i need a wee' - rather that than her piss the bed [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=477f98f254133403a10b5f264f7731fe254876e252cedcae50203650ebd5e6dc[/IMG]

Feeling a little bloated atm, so going to lower carbs the next few days and gradually add more in, in order to find a level where im eating them, but not feeling bloated from them, been averaging around 175g per day. Going down to almost zero to get rid of the bloated feeling, then will gradually increase. It will be good to find my 'sweet spot'. Its funny how when you are in better shape, you notice these little differences from different macro intakes. In the past when ive been a fat f**k, never noticed bloat after eating loads of carbs or salty foods etc. Learning about my body has been one of the best things about this whole process [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=1bb60ba5731c5d42bb3954af15cfe139407feaad84d42de3b5aa1e5d3e3b28c0[/IMG]

With that being said, food today:

4 Rasher Unsmoked Back Bacon, 5 medium hard boiled egg

75g Baby Leaf Salad, Tbsp caesar dressing, 200g Chicken, 15g Cashew Nuts

75g Baby Lead Salad, 2 Tins Tuna Chunks, 100g Low fat Cottage Cheese, 1 medium hard boiled egg

3 egg omelette, 40g Bavarian smoked cheese w/ham

Most of the progress i have made in the past has been eating in a similar way, may seem bland but i dont mind it TBH

Drinks black coffee, water, sugarfree juice, diet coke, Monster Ultra Zero

Training tonight, back, lats, triceps, abs. Time permitting will throw in some cardio also, 30 mins probs.

Knee feeling slightly better today too.

Been hitting the sunbeds again lately to get a bit colour back in my skin in time for summer. Been contemplating picking up some melanotan 2 so i dont have to fvck my skin on loads of beds. Logic being less beds needed if using it. Still undecided though - anyone whos used this stuff, any thoughts or comments welcome [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=7d883e53930effe4ab704c2ccf5df8366d7f39bda8ad204ef5c4362884e122b7[/IMG]

Hope all is well chaps, the end is in sight x


----------



## FFF (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice work @CG88.

When's the next one starting?


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

FFF said:


> Nice work @CG88.
> 
> When's the next one starting?


 Thanks mate

Is there another challenge coming this summer?


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

CG88 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Is there another challenge coming this summer?


 I def would be in for a summer cut!!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Tricky said:


> I def would be in for a summer cut!!


 I'll defo be continuing to cut i think, still not lean enough to begin first cycle / bulk IMO

Maybe take a week diet break commencing 17th April :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

CG88 said:


> I'll defo be continuing to cut i think, still not lean enough to begin first cycle / bulk IMO
> 
> Maybe take a week diet break commencing 17th April :thumb


 Mate if your not lean enough to cycle then half the people on cycle on here need to stop and drop weight. :lol:

My diet break will start on the 16th, EASTER SUNDAY, Hot cross buns and chocolate eggs :drool:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate if your not lean enough to cycle then half the people on cycle on here need to stop and drop weight. :lol:
> 
> My diet break will start on the 16th, EASTER SUNDAY, Hot cross buns and chocolate eggs :drool:


 s**t, forgot that was easter sunday, 16th the diet break shall commence!

I know people run gear it at higher BF%, im just s**t scared of getting fat, given the shape i used to be in :lol:


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate if your not lean enough to cycle then half the people on cycle on here need to stop and drop weight. :lol:
> 
> My diet break will start on the 16th, EASTER SUNDAY, Hot cross buns and chocolate eggs :drool:


 Man, the other day I picked up a free booklet Co-op do.. it caught my eye because it had bacon and honey hot-cross buns on the cover. I've got my Sunday breakfast sorted now! The thought to add bacon has never crossed my mind, haha. Loads of other treat recipes in there, can't wait!



CG88 said:


> s**t, forgot that was easter sunday, 16th the diet break shall commence!
> 
> I know people run gear it at higher BF%, im just s**t scared of getting fat, given the shape i used to be in :lol:


 You're in great nick mate, you'd have to put some serious effort into falling back into that sort of shape again though!

Lifting stuff: Deads and rows yesterday, a rep up here and there from before my break. Decided to add in CGBP on this day to help with overhead pressing (I don't bench other than this.)

179.6lb this morning, not sure if I can hit the 20lb loss-mark by next weekend, especially with Twickenham this weekend.. we'll see though.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> You're in great nick mate, you'd have to put some serious effort into falling back into that sort of shape again though!


 Thanks mate, think part of it is im my own biggest critic and still see a fat f**k in the mirror some days :lol:

Hot cross buns with bacon is now on the menu for Easter Sunday haha, i expect to consume 10k calories that day LOL


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

FEAST YOUR EYEHOLES!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> FEAST YOUR EYEHOLES!
> 
> View attachment 140855


 OMG :drool:

I want it now :crying:


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> FEAST YOUR EYEHOLES!
> 
> View attachment 140855


 This is happening!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

How can you have a 12 week challenge over 13 Weeks? :huh:

LOL


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> How can you have a 12 week challenge over 13 Weeks? :huh:
> 
> LOL


 Quite possible under the Islamic calendar


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

It has been covered two or three times. But, considering you can't read or have decided not to and didn't enter the comp anyway because you're in such unbelievable shape (lol), then the matter is.. inconsequential.

LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tomorrow is the official end date and then we have a week to get the photos done and posted.

As I'm away I did my final weight in this morning and l I have to be honest and say I'm disappointed. Despite injury I worked my arse off in the gym this week and my diet was spot on but I only managed to loose 1.2lbs


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Here we go then,

12 weeks complete for me, final weight this morning before my pics was 13st 8lb, so an overall loss of 24lbs from the beginning.

Really pleased with how these last 12 weeks have gone - before dropping my kcals for the last 6 weeks I managed a 170kg x 1 squat which was a new PB for me, also just feel like my whole attitude to training and nutrition has been reevaluated over these last 12 weeks. Although im happy with what i've achieved I feel like I now need to concentrate on slowly building some mass but ensuring my weight is under control.....that being said I am now going to go and demolish as much pizza and ice cream that I can find.

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

JAtkinson said:


> Here we go then,
> 
> 12 weeks complete for me, final weight this morning before my pics was 13st 8lb, so an overall loss of 24lbs from the beginning.
> 
> ...


 Well done mate, looking good and lean.

Dropping that much weight and getting a PB, you have every right to be pleased :thumb

Reminds me, I must sort out my bodyhair before my photo. I shant go as far as you and shave but a trim wont hurt. :lol:


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well done mate, looking good and lean.
> 
> Dropping that much weight and getting a PB, you have every right to be pleased :thumb
> 
> Reminds me, I must sort out my bodyhair before my photo. I shant go as far as you and shave but a trim wont hurt. :lol:


 Thanks mate!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Tomorrow is the official end date and then we have a week to get the photos done and posted.
> 
> As I'm away I did my final weight in this morning and l I have to be honest and say I'm disappointed. Despite injury I worked my arse off in the gym this week and my diet was spot on but I only managed to loose 1.2lbs
> 
> View attachment 140900


 33 down though overall mate, that's fantastic work



JAtkinson said:


> View attachment 140911
> 
> 
> View attachment 140912
> ...


 Huge changes mate, nice one! Enjoy the diet break :thumbup1:

Went a bit overboard with food over the weekend but didn't drink much, which is a positive. Will stay away from the scales for a couple of days methinks :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a bit of a challenging weekend making good food choices.

You would think "no thank you I'm on a diet" was a personal insult


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had a bit of a challenging weekend making good food choices.
> 
> You would think "no thank you I'm on a diet" was a personal insult


 I find the same when I try to tell people I'm off the drink. They look at you like you've just took a s**t on their shoe


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> Huge changes mate, nice one! Enjoy the diet break :thumbup1:


 Cheers man!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I had a bit of a challenging weekend making good food choices.
> 
> You would think "no thank you I'm on a diet" was a personal insult





Tricky said:


> I find the same when I try to tell people I'm off the drink. They look at you like you've just took a s**t on their shoe


 Its usually because people feel guilt over their inability to be self regulate. They always get "offended" when someone else highlights their flaws.

Not always, but often I have found this.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

JAtkinson said:


> Here we go then,
> 
> 12 weeks complete for me, final weight this morning before my pics was 13st 8lb, so an overall loss of 24lbs from the beginning.
> 
> ...


 Looking lean mate well done


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Not been on here as much of late.

Still ticking over, pics up at some point this week


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

CG88 said:


> Looking lean mate well done


 Cheers buddy!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooo

Bit about me - trained a lot/played rugby in my early 20's (29 now), always lifted for strength and was never really fussed about aesthetics. Got my numbers into the 'advanced' category (with the exception of bench, hate benching.) From '12 to '15 I didn't train at all, developed a bit of a drinking problem. Kicked the booze and started training again and tbh.. I never found the spark for training in that way again. Was on the receiving end of a pretty big personal loss last summer and after that my focus on training was about as s**t as it had been while I was drinking! Had some bloods done in Jan '17 which showed I had fairly low test as well to top things off.

Pre comp - hadn't trained in a couple of months, lol. Going to get bloods done to see if the fat loss has had any impact on my hormone levels, I certainly feel better now I'm lighter and eating properly again.

Training-wise, very basic:
MON: OHP, oly squats, weighted chins
WED: DL, pendlays, CGBP (for ohp assistance) 
FRI: Front squats, weighted dips, weighted pull ups. RDL's too if I'm not knackered.

I don't bench as.. I don't like.. it.

Using reverse pyramid at the mo instead of sets across, really enjoying it!

Diet-wise: Intermittent fasting, paelo (ish, I eat spuds and occasionally a bit of cheese)

Spent the first half of the comp not counting calories like a filthy casual, so I definitely could have done a better job overall - but I've gotten stronger and dropped some fat, so I'm fairly happy. The cut will continue after a week or two of slightly higher cals.

I went away with friends at the weekend and ate a lot, few pints as well and I'm going away again this weekend - thought I'd chuck these pics up now. Weight this morning was 180.6, so that's a loss of.. 14.4lbs.

I am not assisted, obviously. Yet... ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)





































Cheers x


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

Ares said:


> Here we gooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Bit about me - trained a lot/played rugby in my early 20's (29 now), always lifted for strength and was never really fussed about aesthetics. Got my numbers into the 'advanced' category (with the exception of bench, hate benching.) From '12 to '15 I didn't train at all, developed a bit of a drinking problem. Kicked the booze and started training again and tbh.. I never found the spark for training in that way again. Was on the receiving end of a pretty big personal loss last summer and after that my focus on training was about as s**t as it had been while I was drinking! Had some bloods done in Jan '17 which showed I had fairly low test as well to top things off.
> 
> ...


 Great work buddy, enjoy the weekend!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> Here we gooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Bit about me - trained a lot/played rugby in my early 20's (29 now), always lifted for strength and was never really fussed about aesthetics. Got my numbers into the 'advanced' category (with the exception of bench, hate benching.) From '12 to '15 I didn't train at all, developed a bit of a drinking problem. Kicked the booze and started training again and tbh.. I never found the spark for training in that way again. Was on the receiving end of a pretty big personal loss last summer and after that my focus on training was about as s**t as it had been while I was drinking! Had some bloods done in Jan '17 which showed I had fairly low test as well to top things off.
> 
> ...


 Massive difference mate.

You've got to be happy with that.

Enjoy the bacon hot cross bun, you've earned it.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks muscle friends!

I am happy and I'm not (not in the self-deprecating, attention-seeking FB status sort of way) I'm just kicking myself for not counting cals from the start as I reckon I've got another 10lbs or more to come off before I'm where I want to be. This means carrying on with the deficit.. which I'm sick of and I might not have needed to if I'd done things properly :lol:

Just waiting on Best to come along and blow us all out of the water now, haha!


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Ares said:


> Here we gooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Bit about me - trained a lot/played rugby in my early 20's (29 now), always lifted for strength and was never really fussed about aesthetics. Got my numbers into the 'advanced' category (with the exception of bench, hate benching.) From '12 to '15 I didn't train at all, developed a bit of a drinking problem. Kicked the booze and started training again and tbh.. I never found the spark for training in that way again. Was on the receiving end of a pretty big personal loss last summer and after that my focus on training was about as s**t as it had been while I was drinking! Had some bloods done in Jan '17 which showed I had fairly low test as well to top things off.
> 
> ...


 What kind of calories where you on, seems you lost a lot more than that?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ares said:


> Thanks muscle friends!
> 
> I am happy and I'm not (not in the self-deprecating, attention-seeking FB status sort of way) I'm just kicking myself for not counting cals from the start as I reckon I've got another 10lbs or more to come off before I'm where I want to be. This means carrying on with the deficit.. which I'm sick of and I might not have needed to if I'd done things properly :lol:
> 
> Just waiting on Best to come along and blow us all out of the water now, haha!


 My daughter should get home at about 6 or 7pm so Ill get her to take some pics and post them then. Is it just me and CG88 still to post pictures?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

B3NCH1 said:


> What kind of calories where you on, seems you lost a lot more than that?


 1700 give or take, for the last 6 and a bit weeks anyway. Prior to that, I don't think it was far off but still too much to see a 1.5/2lb loss per week. The only thing that changed was how I cooked my veggies and mashed spud (both done with a lot of butter). Once I started tracking, steaming the veg and stuck to sweet spud slices cooked with my eggs I started to see much better losses. Food choices were consistent throughout.

I got down to 178lbs before I went away last weekend, I was undoubtedly carrying extra water, glycogen and a touch of stomach bloat when I took the pics. Eating unprocessed foods does wonders for the stomach (for me, anyway.)

Cardio was knocking me further into a deficit too, I should add. All weight training was done fasted



BestBefore1989 said:


> My daughter should get home at about 6 or 7pm so Ill get her to take some pics and post them then. Is it just me and CG88 still to post pictures?


 Yeah, just you two now mate (unless @PumpingIain carried on with his cut?)


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Holy f**k these were good!


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

Hiya, I plan to take some pics tomorrow, however looking at the posted pics so far I'm well off par.

Do we still have until Sunday night to post them?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

OK here are my pictures.

To be honest I'm not happy with them. I don't think the lighting has helped but I shan't have time to take more tomorrow as we are going to see my mum for lunch and shes a 3 hour drive away, so no change of getting my daughter to take more before we go.

I am pleased with the results and had it not been for hurting my back at the start of the challenge I think I could have done even better.

anyway:


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

You've all done a brilliant job lads with pictures I've seen. Good work.


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

PumpingIain said:


> Hiya, I plan to take some pics tomorrow, however looking at the posted pics so far I'm well off par.
> 
> Do we still have until Sunday night to post them?


 Don't be daft mate, get them posted


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> OK here are my pictures.
> 
> To be honest I'm not happy with them. I don't think the lighting has helped but I shan't have time to take more tomorrow as we are going to see my mum for lunch and shes a 3 hour drive away, so no change of getting my daughter to take more before we go.
> 
> ...


 Looking good mate, nice work!


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

JAtkinson said:


> Don't be daft mate, get them posted


 I'll do it tomorrow deffo.

Is someone arranging the before and after pics, so we can see the differences?


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> Holy f**k these were good!
> 
> View attachment 141108


 Your pics look really good, like a new man, my other half was also impressed with your pics too, you back has come on so much.


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

PumpingIain said:


> I'll do it tomorrow deffo.
> 
> Is someone arranging the before and after pics, so we can see the differences?


 Im assuming @Ares has something in mind


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> Here we gooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Bit about me - trained a lot/played rugby in my early 20's (29 now), always lifted for strength and was never really fussed about aesthetics. Got my numbers into the 'advanced' category (with the exception of bench, hate benching.) From '12 to '15 I didn't train at all, developed a bit of a drinking problem. Kicked the booze and started training again and tbh.. I never found the spark for training in that way again. Was on the receiving end of a pretty big personal loss last summer and after that my focus on training was about as s**t as it had been while I was drinking! Had some bloods done in Jan '17 which showed I had fairly low test as well to top things off.
> 
> ...


 Well done mate that's the best I've seen you look. Gut is gone and you've got good shape coming through on delts, back looking decent also! ****in good effort :thumbup1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

@Ares that is a cracking effort, great transformation.

Natty or assisted?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ares said:


> Holy f**k these were good!
> 
> View attachment 141108


 Is that bacon in a hot cross bun?!?!

Sick man....


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> View attachment 141111
> 
> 
> View attachment 141112
> ...


 Over two stone down, that is fu**ing awesome. Got some seriously dense muscle on your frame too mate (plus you didn't let your back stop you.) Quality effort :thumbup1:



PumpingIain said:


> I'll do it tomorrow deffo.
> 
> Is someone arranging the before and after pics, so we can see the differences?


 I will sort something when I get back on Monday mate



PumpingIain said:


> Your pics look really good, like a new man, my other half was also impressed with your pics too, you back has come on so much.


 Thank you, I hope I'll be able to keep going. I don't remember the last time I trained for 3 months consecutively! Well almost anyway, I had tonsillitis in week 9 I think? Other than that and my forearms, I'm amazed I haven't fallen apart :lol:



Sphinkter said:


> Well done mate that's the best I've seen you look. Gut is gone and you've got good shape coming through on delts, back looking decent also! ****in good effort :thumbup1:


 I blame the pump and lighting :lol: Thanks though mate x



Smitch said:


> @Ares that is a cracking effort, great transformation.
> 
> Natty or assisted?


 Thanks mate. Not using yet no, but it's on the cards. Can't really see it in the pics but I'm still holding a lot of fat on my chest, bit on the hips and lower abs as well. I reckon 10lbs or so more to come off, get bloods done again and then I'll be joining you :whistling: I think the difference seems so pronounced because I went from untrained to trained + dieted.



Smitch said:


> Is that bacon in a hot cross bun?!?!
> 
> Sick man....


 You should try it with some (veggie?) bacon and maple syrup! Or are you vegan? Can't remember, it's sooooooo good!


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Think I'm the last one left

pics up later today / first thing tomorrow

Cracking effort @Ares and @BestBefore1989 massive changes there!

x


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi all, I dropped off the wagon about 4 weeks ago, I have been working away from home, I was sick for a while and then moved house, ok so that's enough excuses.

I work out hard and consistently at the gym, also my diet is good (most of the time) however I've just never been as consistent with the cardio as I need to be. I will get there, as I have a vision that I need to achieve, I turned 40 this year but unlike many I'm keen to keep getting better.

I wasn't going to post these photos, as I don't think I have done myself justice, but I thought for the sake of closure I would, so here you go...


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

PumpingIain said:


> Hi all, I dropped off the wagon about 4 weeks ago, I have been working away from home, I was sick for a while and then moved house, ok so that's enough excuses.
> 
> I work out hard and consistently at the gym, also my diet is good (most of the time) however I've just never been as consistent with the cardio as I need to be. I will get there, as I have a vision that I need to achieve, I turned 40 this year but unlike many I'm keen to keep getting better.
> 
> ...


 I think you look a lot better TBH mate, well done


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Last one in, here we go. Finishing weight 169, so 9lbs down.

Cant help but feel underwhelmed TBH

View attachment IMG_9940.JPG


View attachment IMG_9943.JPG


View attachment IMG_9941.JPG


View attachment IMG_9942.JPG


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

CG88 said:


> Last one in, here we go. Finishing weight 169, so 9lbs down.
> 
> Cant help but feel underwhelmed TBH
> 
> ...


 well done mate, Like I said at the beginning of this, you where lean to start with so its harder for your work to show.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done mate, Like I said at the beginning of this, you where lean to start with so its harder for your work to show.


 Thanks mate defo been a challenge cutting slowly to try and retain LBM, will be continuing my cut on Tuesday. Until then I will be eating like a pig lol


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

PumpingIain said:


> I'll do it tomorrow deffo.
> 
> Is someone arranging the before and after pics, so we can see the differences?


 Ive put my start and end pics side by side


----------



## PumpingIain (Jul 4, 2015)

Here are the side by side...

View attachment IMG_6897.JPG


View attachment IMG_6898.JPG


View attachment IMG_6901.JPG


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Good work boys, only just seen this thread, I didn't even realise the challenge had started.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Is everyone posting side by side pics or have only 2 people done it?


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

sen said:


> Is everyone posting side by side pics or have only 2 people done it?


 I'm doing the vote thread as we speak mate. Some of the pics are different sizes and detail might get lost with resizing, but I'll do what I can :thumbup1:


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Ares said:


> I'm doing the vote thread as we speak mate. Some of the pics are different sizes and detail might get lost with resizing, but I'll do what I can :thumbup1:


 From what I've seen it's looking like you're the clear winner mate!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

sen said:


> From what I've seen it's looking like you're the clear winner mate!


 Dunno about that mate, but let the polling commence!

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/299586-uk-m-2017-12-week-transformation-challenge-voting-thread/?do=embed


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

@Mingster or @Chelsea could you 'unstick' this thread please, new one is going up :thumbup1:

Thanks!


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> @Mingster or @Chelsea could you 'unstick' this thread please, new one is going up :thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks!


 When is the new one starting can you tag me in the thread please


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

soooooooooooooooooo who won?


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

RaaX said:


> soooooooooooooooooo who won?


 @Ares won it mate.

Was tight between him and @BestBefore1989.

@Areson a seperate note mate did you get prizes sorted for this one?Ive only seen anything from Protein Dynamix

J


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

JAtkinson said:


> @Ares won it mate.
> 
> Was tight between him and @BestBefore1989.
> 
> ...


 pics lol of both of them?
want to see how good the transfo was.


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

RaaX said:


> pics lol of both of them?
> want to see how good the transfo was.


 all in this thread or the voting thread mate

J

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/299586-uk-m-2017-12-week-transformation-challenge-voting-closed/?do=embed


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

JAtkinson said:


> all in this thread or the voting thread mate
> 
> J
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/299586-uk-m-2017-12-week-transformation-challenge-voting-closed/?do=embed


 just saw lol

was expecting better...


----------



## JAtkinson (May 18, 2014)

RaaX said:


> just saw lol
> 
> was expecting better...


 get yourself in the one thats starting tomorrow and show us how its done


----------



## RaaX (Jul 21, 2014)

JAtkinson said:


> get yourself in the one thats starting tomorrow and show us how its done


 I don't lift

quit lifting 2 years ago

only occasionally lift now like once every 3 weeks or month lol but looking to get back into lifting by august or sept

EDIT: Tomorrow never comes :lol:


----------



## Mofitnesss (May 27, 2017)

Awh...... i would have joined this competition but Ramadan (Muslims fasting period) started today "


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

lads & lasses - i'm aware some of the prizes haven't been sent yet - I've been busier than a prisoner of war at home getting the nursery ready for the baby.

It's amazing how many times a pregnant woman can change her mind about paint colours (i painted the same wall 6 times, opting eventually for the 1st shade of pink i used).

I'm going to get back to being active on here again, starting with all remaining SUC prizes going out in the next 24-48 hours


----------



## cupcakes_rock (Jul 12, 2017)

faipdeooiad said:


> lads & lasses - i'm aware some of the prizes haven't been sent yet - I've been busier than a prisoner of war at home getting the nursery ready for the baby.
> 
> It's amazing how many times a pregnant woman can change her mind about paint colours (i painted the same wall 6 times, opting eventually for the 1st shade of pink i used).
> 
> I'm going to get this back to being active on here again, starting with all remaining SUC prizes going out in the next 24-48 hours


 It took me 3 days to read this thread, probably because i was too tired after travelling, now its my time to work on the nursery 

Good luck Faipdeooiad


----------



## fiosbor (Sep 26, 2017)

Hey guys toward the last week or 2 of December is usually when they will announce the transformation challege dates. I called and thats the info inwas given its usually the first week of this Jan but uts announced the end of December leading up to it.

Hopefully
this helps


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

fiosbor said:


> Hey guys toward the last week or 2 of December is usually when they will announce the transformation challege dates. I called and thats the info inwas given its usually the first week of Jan but uts announced the end of December leading up to it.
> 
> Hopefully
> this helps


 Which competition is this your referring to?


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

fiosbor said:


> Hey guys toward the last week or 2 of December is usually when they will announce the transformation challege dates. I called and thats the info inwas given its usually the first week of Jan but uts announced the end of December leading up to it.
> 
> Hopefully
> this helps


 What a strange first post.


----------

